# SpoiledMaltese Mission Stmt - # 129 is latest version



## pammy4501

So it has been discussed over the last day or so (and many have agreed) that Spoiled Maltese needs a Mission Statement. I personally believe that online communities need focus and direction if they are to succeed, and avoid the damaging drama that we have all witnessed over the past week. We need to have clear goals in mind and know exactly what we want from our online community. Something almost universally overlooked when it comes to online communities is something that businesses have had for as long as I can remember – Mission Statements!

A Mission Statement should capture, in a few succinct sentences (short and sweet), the essence of our group’s goals and the philosophies underlying them. Equally important, the mission statement signals what our forum is all about to new members and casual readers alike. Our mission statement should reflect our special niche in online dog forums.

Of course this will need approval from Yung. But how do we get started? First we need to brainstorm. We need to compile a list of words, phrases or ideas that come to mind (without criticizing) when you think of SM. What defines the purpose of our forum? What are our core values? Use words that pop off the page. Then we try to compose a few drafts. I’m sure this will take some time, and we need to give it a lot of thought. 

Once our mission statement is complete, we can start spreading the word! It should be posted plainly in sight of anyone joining SM, and for all readers to see. 
To get the discussion started I would like to throw out a few phrases:


We wish to be The Premier forum for the Maltese Breed.
Dedicated to the betterment of the Maltese breed.
A trusted source for education on the subject of Maltese health
Supporting responsible breeding/breeders, ethical treatment of all dogs
We do not condone back yard breeders, puppy mills
We strongly support rescue. 
So, put your thinking caps on…let’s craft a statement that defines us as a group, and sets us apart from the rest!


----------



## eiksaa

Thanks for getting this started, Pam. I'll come back with some ideas this weekend but just wanted to thank you for starting this post. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica

I like this post as well! I wish we could as well compile or create a special app for SM users to check out ethical Breeders all accross the country and great rescue groups. Then to compile stores or BYB to beware and stay away from! 

Oh and for some phrases:

Supporting and rasing awarness of ethical breeders and rescue groups.
SM the voice for the voiceless
SM awarness and educational forum

Oh boy I am at work and this is all I can think of right now..............


----------



## Snowbody

Here's as short and sweet as I could get into turning it into a few sentences going off Pam's suggestions. 

Mission Statement: 
Spoiled Maltese established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line Maltese Breed forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment of the Maltese breed, supporting responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not support back yard breeders, puppy mills or pet shops that sell animals and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue.


----------



## pammy4501

maltese manica said:


> I like this post as well! I wish we could as well compile or create a special app for SM users to check out ethical Breeders all accross the country and great rescue groups. Then to compile stores or BYB to beware and stay away from!
> 
> Oh and for some phrases:
> 
> Supporting and rasing awarness of ethical breeders and rescue groups.
> SM the voice for the voiceless
> SM awarness and educational forum
> 
> Oh boy I am at work and this is all I can think of right now..............





Snowbody said:


> Here's as short and sweet as I could get into turning it into a few sentences going off Pam's suggestions.
> 
> Mission Statement:
> Spoiled Maltese established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line Maltese Breed forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment of the Maltese breed, supporting responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not support back yard breeders, puppy mills or pet shops that sell animals and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue.


 Great ideas! Let's keep it rolling!


----------



## mdbflorida

Wow looks like you guys are off to a good start! If you think it would help or is needed, I have access to a conference call line and can set up a call. Of course it should be for the small working group that will need to fine tune and bang this out . Can't have a committee of thousands. Just a thought and I thought I would offer it if it would help.


----------



## maltese manica

That would be awesome!!


----------



## babycake7

It sounds great so far...


----------



## Kathleen

What does everyone think about adding something saying that while we are a site dedicated to Maltese, we welcome all dog lovers to join us, including owners of Maltese, Maltese mixes and other breeds?

I say this because a few members have posted recently about not feeling welcome, or hesitating to post, or feeling guilty because their dog is not from a reputable breeder, or is a mixed breed, or is from a BYB before they knew. I think it is important to be clear that we welcome all - the more members we have, the more people who will be educated about puppy mills and BYBs.


----------



## pammy4501

Kathleen said:


> What does everyone think about adding something saying that while we are a site dedicated to Maltese, we welcome all dog lovers to join us, including owners of Maltese, Maltese mixes and other breeds?
> 
> I say this because a few members have posted recently about not feeling welcome, or hesitating to post, or feeling guilty because their dog is not from a reputable breeder, or is a mixed breed, or is from a BYB before they knew. I think it is important to be clear that we welcome all - the more members we have, the more people who will be educated about puppy mills and BYBs.


How about something like this?

Spoiled Maltese is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible breeding and ethical treatment of all dogs. We are a trusted source for Maltese health, grooming and training information. We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, or those who participate in these activities. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dogs breed or origin.


----------



## hoaloha

Snowbody said:


> Here's as short and sweet as I could get into turning it into a few sentences going off Pam's suggestions.
> 
> Mission Statement:
> Spoiled Maltese established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line Maltese Breed forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment of the Maltese breed, supporting responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not support back yard breeders, puppy mills or pet shops that sell animals and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue.



Thanks Pam for starting this fresh thread! Sue, you've always had a way with words. I really like this! 

As Kathleen, suggested, a last sentence could be- "We share in the love of our dogs and welcome all who are willing to mutually share and learn despite the origin of their dog." Or maybe someone can re-phrase this?


----------



## Summergirl73

Snowbody said:


> Here's as short and sweet as I could get into turning it into a few sentences going off Pam's suggestions.
> 
> Mission Statement:
> Spoiled Maltese established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line Maltese Breed forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment of the Maltese breed, supporting responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not support back yard breeders, puppy mills or pet shops that sell animals and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue.


 
:aktion033: Love this statement! + the "...regardless of breed or origin ..." (at the end).


----------



## Bailey&Me

Snowbody said:


> Here's as short and sweet as I could get into turning it into a few sentences going off Pam's suggestions.
> 
> Mission Statement:
> Spoiled Maltese established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line Maltese Breed forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment of the Maltese breed, supporting responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not support back yard breeders, puppy mills or pet shops that sell animals and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue.


This sounds great! Short and sweet and to the point! :aktion033:


----------



## maltese manica

pammy4501 said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> Spoiled Maltese is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible breeding and ethical treatment of all dogs. We are a trusted source for Maltese health, grooming and training information. We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, or those who participate in these activities. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dogs breed or origin.


I would just do regardless of your dogs origin.......... as everything else is just perfect!


----------



## zooeysmom

I think Sue's is right on the money!


----------



## Summergirl73

LuvMyBoys said:


> That was completely uncalled for and blatantly untrue. No one has EVER been bashed for making an uninformed decision. No one has ever been bashed period. Everyone has shared opinions and just because you don't agree doesn't mean you have been bashed.
> 
> Seriously, know your audience.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:thumbsup: Now back to the business at hand.... :aktion033:


----------



## educ8m

Snowbody said:


> Here's as short and sweet as I could get into turning it into a few sentences going off Pam's suggestions.
> 
> Mission Statement:
> Spoiled Maltese established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line Maltese Breed forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment of the Maltese breed, supporting responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not support back yard breeders, puppy mills or pet shops that sell animals and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue.


Being in education, we are all about mission statements. Sue, I think you have put it very succinctly. I would just add the part about all people being welcome regardless of their dog's origin. 

I do think it's important to make sure people who purchased a dog from a pet store or BYB before they found us and became educated feel welcome.


----------



## pammy4501

educ8m said:


> Being in education, we are all about mission statements. Sue, I think you have put it very succinctly. I would just add the part about all people being welcome regardless of their dog's origin.
> 
> I do think it's important to make sure people who purchased a dog from a pet store or BYB before they found us and became educated feel welcome.


*Maybe we can marry these two together some how?*
Spoiled Maltese is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible breeding and ethical treatment of all dogs. We are a trusted source for Maltese health, grooming and training information. We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, or those who participate in these activities. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dogs breed or origin.

Spoiled Maltese established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line Maltese Breed forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment of the Maltese breed, supporting responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not support back yard breeders, puppy mills or pet shops that sell animals and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

hoaloha said:


> Thanks Pam for starting this fresh thread! Sue, you've always had a way with words. I really like this!
> 
> As Kathleen, suggested, a last sentence could be- "We share in the love of our dogs and welcome all who are willing to mutually share and learn despite the origin of their dog." Or maybe someone can re-phrase this?


All of you ladies have great ideas and wording. Thank you, Pam, for starting this thread.


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I didn't see this until now as I was doing other things like washing and grooming a member of this on line community. :HistericalSmiley:

I totally agree about adding the welcoming part. I was thinking of it after I wrote it and was going to come back to add something and was happy to see Kathleen's post and then I think that Pam had perfect wording for it. As Deb said, mission statements are very short and to the point...sort of an umbrella approach. How about this:

Mission Statement: 
Spoiled Maltese established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line Maltese Breed forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese.* We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dogs breed or origin.* We are dedicated to the betterment of the Maltese breed, supporting responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not support back yard breeders, puppy mills or pet shops that sell animals and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue.

(I'm happy I have a way with words since I'm a writer, field director and producer. Now if you can drum up some work for me...)


----------



## eiksaa

Snowbody said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments. I didn't see this until now as I was doing other things like washing and grooming a member of this on line community. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I totally agree about adding the welcoming part. I was thinking of it after I wrote it and was going to come back to add something and was happy to see Kathleen's post and then I think that Pam had perfect wording for it. As Deb said, mission statements are very short and to the point...sort of an umbrella approach. How about this:
> 
> Mission Statement:
> Spoiled Maltese established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line Maltese Breed forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese.* We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dogs breed or origin.* We are dedicated to the betterment of the Maltese breed, supporting responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not support back yard breeders, puppy mills or pet shops that sell animals and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
> 
> (I'm happy I have a way with words since I'm a writer, field director and producer. Now if you can drum up some work for me...)


Love. You nailed it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73

Here's the blend of the original ... I'm not so great at stuff like this though!

Spoiled Maltese is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line Maltese Breed forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, or those who participate in these activities. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dogs breed or origin.


----------



## eiksaa

Snowbody said:


> (I'm happy I have a way with words since I'm a writer, field director and producer. Now if you can drum up some work for me...)


There is a serious need for good writers in my line of work. Can't say a lot, but you won't believe the kind of language I see developers put on websites that I have to rewrite so a human can understand it. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll

Summergirl73 said:


> Here's the blend of the original ... I'm not so great at stuff like this though!
> 
> Spoiled Maltese is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line Maltese Breed forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, or those who participate in these activities. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dogs breed or origin.


I like this version a lot!! I think it has the best of both. 

Thanks Pam for starting this thread! :aktion033: I feel at peace to know so many of you are working hard to take back this forum which I felt was being "defiled". Great job everyone!!


----------



## silverhaven

Excellent Sue, you nailed it. Good ideas all around. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## my4jewels

Thank you for doing this! I, for one, do not own a Malt, but she is a small white dog, and your forum has helped me so much that I cannot put it into words. She was purchased online from a BYB, but I have learned so much here that if I were to get another little doggie, I would definitely get it from a reputable breeder or shelter. Again, thanks for including folks like me.


----------



## Maisie and Me

I like Sue's version. Mission statements need to be short and sweet, sometimes as in hospitals they are 3 key words. I would highlight the ethical breeding sentance only and maybe new members could check off that they have read it before being accepted to this forum.

Hopefully this could prevent another thread like the one that prompted this Mission Statement. We need to be above crucifying people for their BAD choices page after page after page. We are above that! The point was made after the first page..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Summergirl73 said:


> :aktion033: Love this statement! + the "...regardless of breed or origin ..." (at the end).





Bailey&Me said:


> This sounds great! Short and sweet and to the point! :aktion033:


I agree! Sue, as always ... you do a fantastic job!. :thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501

Summergirl73 said:


> Here's the blend of the original ... I'm not so great at stuff like this though!
> 
> Spoiled Maltese is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line Maltese Breed forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, or those who participate in these activities. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dogs breed or origin.


Loving all of these versions!! I feel like we are taking back our forum!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I have nothing to add and feel the essence of the forum is clearly stated. I was , early on, going to suggest the wording somehow that encouraged those ( like me) who have in ignorance purchased from a BYB ( my Misssy) to join us. I now see that has been covered. 
I'm confident that the final version will be 'perfect"!:thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom

Pam, Everyone has great ideas, your covering it all....I really like Sue's MS :thumbsup: ...and :you rock:girl friend..thank you.


----------



## pammy4501

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I have nothing to add and feel the essence of the forum is clearly stated. I was , early on, going to suggest the wording somehow that encouraged those ( like me) *who have in ignorance purchased from a BYB* ( my Misssy) to join us. I now see that has been covered.
> I'm confident that the final version will be 'perfect"!:thumbsup:


You are not alone on that one my friend!


----------



## maggieh

Summergirl73 said:


> Here's the blend of the original ... I'm not so great at stuff like this though!
> 
> Spoiled Maltese is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in (what year?), is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, or those who participate in these activities. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dogs breed or origin.




What about:
Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in (what year?), SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, or those who participate in these activities, and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.​(I added back in the bit about rescue and made a few grammar/typo corrections)

If y'all like it, us Mods can ask Yung to add it to the home page, right under the logo, and maybe at the top of each forum as a thread (same way the rules are posted).

What do you think?

And, huge thank yous to everyone who did this today! I have to deal with this sort of thing all the time at work and kept peaking at this thinking what an awesome job everyone did at it! BIG paws up!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa

Maggie those are great suggestions. Thank you for doing this! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica

PAWS UP!!!! PAWS UP!!!!! this is just pawsome!!!


----------



## maggieh

I love the PAWsome enthusiasm. It's PAWsitively incredible! Let's PAWS for a moment and think about how fabulous SM really is! Imagine the PAWSibilities if we all educate just a few people each! 

Ummm . . . OK, I ran out of PAWS words. . .


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I just read this and although I haven't been on this past week nor will I be on for the next week or so, I pawsatively endorse this.


----------



## maltese manica

maggieh said:


> I love the PAWsome enthusiasm. It's PAWsitively incredible! Let's PAWS for a moment and think about how fabulous SM really is! Imagine the PAWSibilities if we all educate just a few people each!
> 
> Ummm . . . OK, I ran out of PAWS words. . .


LOL!!! Raise ur PAW!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

maggieh said:


> I love the PAWsome enthusiasm. It's PAWsitively incredible! Let's PAWS for a moment and think about how fabulous SM really is! Imagine the PAWSibilities if we all educate just a few people each!
> 
> Ummm . . . OK, I ran out of PAWS words. . .





maltese manica said:


> LOL!!! Raise ur PAW!!!


Let me PAWS and think about it for a minute. 

Hmmmm ... How about a PAWS up emoticom? :thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501

maggieh said:


> What about:
> Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in (what year?), SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, or those who participate in these activities, and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.​(I added back in the bit about rescue and made a few grammar/typo corrections)
> 
> If y'all like it, us Mods can ask Yung to add it to the home page, right under the logo, and maybe at the top of each forum as a thread (same way the rules are posted).
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> And, huge thank yous to everyone who did this today! I have to deal with this sort of thing all the time at work and kept peaking at this thinking what an awesome job everyone did at it! BIG paws up!!!!! :thumbsup:


:dothewave::dothewave: I love it!!! And posting it on home page will be pawsatively pawesome!!


----------



## maggieh

pammy4501 said:


> :dothewave::dothewave: I love it!!! And posting it on home page will be pawsatively pawesome!!


What I will do is leave this thread going over the weekend so people can comment. Sunday night, unless we get paws downs, I will send the statement to Yung and point him to this thread so he can see the input from the members. Hopefully it won't take too long for him to add the mission statement to the home page.


----------



## Snowbody

maggieh said:


> What about:
> Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in (what year?), SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, *or those who participate in these activities, *and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.​(I added back in the bit about rescue and made a few grammar/typo corrections)
> 
> If y'all like it, us Mods can ask Yung to add it to the home page, right under the logo, and maybe at the top of each forum as a thread (same way the rules are posted).
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> And, huge thank yous to everyone who did this today! I have to deal with this sort of thing all the time at work and kept peaking at this thinking what an awesome job everyone did at it! BIG paws up!!!!! :thumbsup:


Maggie 

I like it a lot but I'm a little bit worried about the addition at the end of this declaration :We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, *or those who participate in these activities,* 

As has been brought up many times recently, many of our members in the past have gotten their Maltese from BYB's or pet shops before they knew better. Once they're on here they've become educated. I think if you write that it will make people who did that in the past not feel welcome despite the last statement. I personally would feel more better if we stayed with "not tolerating back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals" and not banishing those who come to the site who didn't have the knowledge we do and feel that they don't belong here. How else will they learn as we did? Hope you get what I mean. Otherwise I think it's fine.


----------



## Fluffdoll

PAWS UP AND UP AND UP  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha

maggieh said:


> What about:
> Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in (what year?), SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, or those who participate in these activities, and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.​(I added back in the bit about rescue and made a few grammar/typo corrections)
> 
> If y'all like it, us Mods can ask Yung to add it to the home page, right under the logo, and maybe at the top of each forum as a thread (same way the rules are posted).
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> And, huge thank yous to everyone who did this today! I have to deal with this sort of thing all the time at work and kept peaking at this thinking what an awesome job everyone did at it! BIG paws up!!!!! :thumbsup:


Awesome Pawsome!!! :chili: The only edit I can think of is "backyard" instead of "back yard" since backyard is being used as an adjective not noun.


----------



## maggieh

Snowbody said:


> Maggie
> 
> I like it a lot but I'm a little bit worried about the addition at the end of this declaration :We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, *or those who participate in these activities,*
> 
> As has been brought up many times recently, many of our members in the past have gotten their Maltese from BYB's or pet shops before they knew better. Once they're on here they've become educated. I think if you write that it will make people who did that in the past not feel welcome despite the last statement. I personally would feel more better if we stayed with "not tolerating back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals" and not banishing those who come to the site who didn't have the knowledge we do and feel that they don't belong here. How else will they learn as we did? Hope you get what I mean. Otherwise I think it's fine.


 I think removing the phrase Sue bolded would be in keeping with what we have been saying - that we welcome those who come here to learn, regardless of the background. 

Revision:

Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in (what year?), SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.​
I agree that it sounds better this way.


----------



## Sylie

I love and respect all of you have posted, however, I think it it is up to the founder of the web-site to make a mission statement. It is not up to some, maybe even few members. I love all of you.I love your motives. But it is up to the founder or founders to make the mission statement. Let us go to sleep tonight with that thought. The mission statement is up to the founder of the forum, not a handfull of well meaning members. I am grateful that we have an arena to post our thoughts and feelings, but we must remember that this forum was created through the kindness of a person who wanted to spread loving thoughts to the Maltese breed. It is up to our founder to determine where we go from here.


----------



## pammy4501

Sylie said:


> I love and respect all of you have posted, however, I think it it is up to the founder of the web-site to make a mission statement. It is not up to some, maybe even few members. I love all of you.I love your motives. But it is up to the founder or founders to make the mission statement. Let us go to sleep tonight with that thought. The mission statement is up to the founder of the forum, not a handfull of well meaning members. I am grateful that we have an arena to post our thoughts and feelings, but we must remember that this forum was created through the kindness of a person who wanted to spread loving thoughts to the Maltese breed. It is up to our founder to determine where we go from here.


I have to respectfully disagree. For one thing, the founder of this site is no longer really involved here. Where I work, we all formulated mission statements and it was collaborative across the board. There are no set rules for this. And we can certainly all find our voice here.


----------



## pammy4501

Snowbody said:


> Maggie
> 
> I like it a lot but I'm a little bit worried about the addition at the end of this declaration :We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, *or those who participate in these activities,*
> 
> As has been brought up many times recently, many of our members in the past have gotten their Maltese from BYB's or pet shops before they knew better. Once they're on here they've become educated. I think if you write that it will make people who did that in the past not feel welcome despite the last statement. I personally would feel more better if we stayed with "not tolerating back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals" and not banishing those who come to the site who didn't have the knowledge we do and feel that they don't belong here. How else will they learn as we did? Hope you get what I mean. Otherwise I think it's fine.


What about saying "and those who* knowingly* participate in these activities." I don't want to completely drop it. We have had such a rash of people that are spitting in the face of SM core values. It not what has happened before you came here that matters, it's what you do after that counts.


----------



## Snowbody

Sylie said:


> I love and respect all of you have posted, however, I think it it is up to the founder of the web-site to make a mission statement. It is not up to some, maybe even few members. I love all of you.I love your motives. But it is up to the founder or founders to make the mission statement. Let us go to sleep tonight with that thought. The mission statement is up to the founder of the forum, not a handfull of well meaning members. I am grateful that we have an arena to post our thoughts and feelings, but we must remember that this forum was created through the kindness of a person who wanted to spread loving thoughts to the Maltese breed. It is up to our founder to determine where we go from here.


Sylvia - I agree with Pam. The founder is no longer active or part of this forum for all I know. It's now owned by a company who has many pet related sites. That being said, SM has been very responsive and receptive to ideas that we have had in the past for the betterment of the site. I can't imagine that they will have an issue with this especially since Maggie who is a moderator will be presenting it to Yung from us. If they don't like the idea of it or the wording they will let us know but I'm optimistic.


----------



## Snowbody

pammy4501 said:


> What about saying "and those who* knowingly* participate in these activities." I don't want to completely drop it. We have had such a rash of people that are spitting in the face of SM core values. It not what has happened before you came here that matters, it's what you do after that counts.


But that's just it Pam. The people who will be reading the mission statement ARE the new people who are joining us cold and very likely got their pet through one of those means. They knowingly did it but I'm sure didn't know the truth about these sources of dogs. I didn't know when I came here -- I was going to go to a ritzy east side pet shop because I had heard they had cute maltese and got them from great breeders. I would not have known the truth if I didn't join SM. I think if we make it clear what our mission is that that should help put it out there at the start what our core values are.


----------



## pammy4501

Snowbody said:


> Sylvia - I agree with Pam. The founder is no longer active or part of this forum for all I know. It's now owned by a company who has many pet related sites. That being said, SM has been very responsive and receptive to ideas that we have had in the past for the betterment of the site. I can't imagine that they will have an issue with this especially since Maggie who is a moderator will be presenting it to Yung from us. If they don't like the idea of it or the wording they will let us know but I'm optimistic.


Agreed, and I also like Maggies idea of leaving the thread up for everyone to read and comment. I'm sure there may be more ideas and input. P.S. The founder was a nice guy named Joe. He sold the forum to the company that is the current owner.


----------



## Snowbody

pammy4501 said:


> Agreed, and I also like Maggies idea of leaving the thread up for everyone to read and comment. I'm sure there may be more ideas and input. P.S. The founder was a nice guy named Joe. He sold the forum to the company that is the current owner.


Pam - I knew Joe but I don't know the date SM was started. Do you know??


----------



## pammy4501

Snowbody said:


> Pam - I knew Joe but I don't know the date SM was started. Do you know??


Well I found Joe's profile and his join date was 2003.


----------



## Snowbody

pammy4501 said:


> Well I found Joe's profile and his join date was 2003.


Wow -- 10 years :chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie

pammy4501 said:


> I have to respectfully disagree. For one thing, the founder of this site is no longer really involved here. Where I work, we all formulated mission statements and it was collaborative across the board. There are no set rules for this. And we can certainly all find our voice here.


Okay, I did not realize that the founder is no longer here...I defer to your greater knowledge...I just had the thought. I have no reason to disagree..I only want to consider all avenues. All I want is a happy place where everyone feels welcome. Where everyone who is looking for knowledge can find it. Where everyone feels welcomed. And...hey it is me...where we can have fun talking about our precious babies. If we can't have fun and feel love...then we have nothing...this forum needs to promote love, fun, learning and an exchange of fun antics by our dogs. Less than that it would die a slow painful death. This forum isn't all about promoting certain agendas...it is a broad exchange...a very broad exchange of thoughts and feelings, open to all thoughts and feelings..not just some thoughts and feeligns...ALL. We all can learn from others...please let none of us feel so arrogant that we have nothing to learn.

I respect each and every single one of you who has contributed your thoughts to this thread. So, these are my thoughts...I hope that you will accept those thoughts.

You want to take back YOUR forum? Forgive me, because I do respect you, but it is a living breathing forum that changes, as everything in life changes...flow with it.


----------



## pammy4501

Sylie said:


> Okay, I did not realize that the founder is no longer here...I defer to your greater knowledge...I just had the thought. I have no reason to disagree..I only want to consider all avenues. All I want is a happy place where everyone feels welcome. Where everyone who is looking for knowledge can find it. Where everyone feels welcomed. And...hey it is me...where we can have fun talking about our precious babies. If we can't have fun and feel love...then we have nothing...this forum needs to promote love, fun, learning and an exchange of fun antics by our dogs. Less than that it would die a slow painful death. This forum isn't all about promoting certain agendas...it is a broad exchange...a very broad exchange of thoughts and feelings, open to all thoughts and feelings..not just some thoughts and feeligns...ALL. We all can learn from others...please let none of us feel so arrogant that we have nothing to learn.
> 
> I respect each and every single one of you who has contributed your thoughts to this thread. So, these are my thoughts...I hope that you will accept those thoughts.
> 
> You want to take back YOUR forum? Forgive me, because I do respect you, but it is a living breathing forum that changes, as everything in life changes...flow with it.


I agree with much of what you say Sylie. I do not consider this "my" forum. But I have been here since 2007, and I have seen many people come and go. I have seen toxic people exploit this forum, and then end in fiery burnouts. And what inevitably happens is that slowly but surely wonderful, knowledgeable members tire of the antics, and go away. They do not return and we all lose when that happens. I have again recently seen members that I like and care about become disgusted with some situations that are happening here, and now they are gone. If we act responsibly, and state that we do have core values, I think it give us some framework form which to work. We do value the free exchange of ideas and sharing of life's events. But we do not have to sit back and allow the few to shift what we have ALL strived for here.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

pammy4501 said:


> Well I found Joe's profile and his join date was 2003.


Yes, I believe ... January, 2003.


----------



## mysugarbears

Great job ladies and thank you Pam for starting this thread! :aktion033: I really have nothing to add, but i truly love how it is coming together so quickly. It feels like we will have our forum back and what we stand for and maybe the moral will be up again, it has felt like a sinking ship with some great members jumping ship.


----------



## Summergirl73

Sounds like some great discussion is taking place and some very valid points on the wording. What about something like this to work from? :

Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in (what year?), SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group made up of individuals who___________________ _(insert some type of welcoming wording to show we have different types of dogs on here from different backgrounds)._ We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate back yard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, or those who choose to continue to participate in these activities. Spoiled Maltese members are strongly committed to supporting rescue. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.


----------



## Furbabies mom

If you look at most of the very first threads started, the date was1969! Is that the date that SM began? Wow! I was still in school, and I'm old!!!I love the idea of a Mission Statement, you guys are doing a great job!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I feel it is important to stress that those, ( who like me as I've stated) in ignorance bought from BYB/ petstore/ etc do feel welcome! It's important that they do join and get educated as I did! 
In all honesty I knew NOTHING about the Maltese breed when I got Missy... only knew she was adorable and was love at first sight. 

I was initially planning to get a second pooch after a year with Missy... figured by then she'd be trained and settled in. Her health issues didn't show for a few years so I could very easily gone the BYB route again!!! :w00t: It was only personal circumstances that had me put it off... then put it off... then next thing her 'issues' started to manifest, and so postponed some more. . ( I had not yet gotten into the cyber-world until she became diabetic at 7 yrs old.. In that regard I think I was more the exception than the rule. ) Had I had access, I would have learned much earlier! 

I think this could so easily happen with others and they need to feel welcome so they can learn and not make the same decision again.


----------



## Bamalama

or those who, once aware of the detriment caused by the backyard breeders, puppy mills, and [however it was phrased earlier], knowingly and intentionally choose to continue to participate in these activities. 

Just my 2 cents FWIW


----------



## maltese manica

I think it's time that we change! More and more news pictures etc come out about the horrific abuse about animals! Educate is the main point! I just don't understand that if someone that has joined sm that has been educated on this matter, would then purposely run out and get an animal from a unscrupulous source! I think that is the main point! No one is going to beat someone up if they got a dog from a unscrupulous source before hand joining sm! I have a neighbour that got a mixed dog they had no idea! They came to me for advise! I told them helped them....... And they now know! It's one thing about knowing and an other where they do know and go ahead and do it! Should that person be tarred and feathered? No they should be feathered but not tarred and barred for life! But yet don't except ppl to be happy either! It's for the love of the animal more than the person! Come in friend RAISE UR PAW for the voiceless animals!


----------



## elly

I have always felt welcome on Spoiled Maltese. I found SM when Ellie was sick. No one ever made me feel guilty for buying my sweet girl from a BYB. When she was so very sick SM got me through with love and support. I would get PM's and phone calls from members of SM who cared about Ellie and me. I still go back and read old threads and cry. I can still feel the love and kindness. I learned so much from SM. I believe SM loves all dogs and owners. I was very hurt and disappointed when one of our members bought a mixed breed from a online puppy mill and expected us to feel the love and just get over it. That is not what SM is about. I think a mission statement is a great idea and it should be the first thing they do before they are allowed to post.


----------



## maltese manica

Just remember what the lorax said 

“Unless someone like you cares a whole awful lot,
Nothing is going to get better. It's not.” 
― Dr. Seuss, The Lorax


----------



## maggieh

Furbabies mom said:


> If you look at most of the very first threads started, the date was1969! Is that the date that SM began? Wow! I was still in school, and I'm old!!!I love the idea of a Mission Statement, you guys are doing a great job!


The 1969 was a "bloop" when the new owners converted us to this new platform (vBulletin?). If you remember 1969 (like I clearly do) SM would have been done on stone tablets! :w00t:

It looks like Joe's first post in Introduce Yourself was January 12, 2003. That is a long time for this to have been around! Great job everyone!

Edited to add: It looks like Joe sold the site around Sept. 2009 since that's when Yung came on board. It doesn't seem like that's been 4 years either - wow!


----------



## aprilb

elly said:


> I have always felt welcome on Spoiled Maltese. I found SM when Ellie was sick. No one ever made me feel guilty for buying my sweet girl from a BYB. When she was so very sick SM got me through with love and support. I would get PM's and phone calls from members of SM who cared about Ellie and me. I still go back and read old threads and cry. I can still feel the love and kindness. I learned so much from SM. I believe SM loves all dogs and owners. I was very hurt and disappointed when one of our members bought a mixed breed from a online puppy mill and expected us to feel the love and just get over it. That is not what SM is about. I think a mission statement is a great idea and it should be the first thing they do before they are allowed to post.


Amen! I totally agree! Bring on the SM Mission Statement!!! :clap:


----------



## wkomorow

The mission statement mentions but does not define responsible breeding practices. would it be helpful to reference the AMA ethics code:

American Maltese Association


----------



## maggieh

I've tried to update this with some of your newest input. Changes are in red. I didn't use the AMA name because we would need to get their permission so I referenced the parent club generically. 

Thoughts? I'm calling this the Saturday morning 8:00 am version - let me know you're referring to this version with your comments and suggestions.Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. *We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately *dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. 


We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices *as stated by the Maltese breed “parent” organization.* We do not condone or tolerate backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and *we strive to discourage those who, once aware, knowingly and willingly continue to support and engage in those activities.* We are strongly committed to supporting rescue. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.
​Thanks, everyone!


----------



## SammieMom

maggieh said:


> I think removing the phrase Sue bolded would be in keeping with what we have been saying - that we welcome those who come here to learn, regardless of the background.
> 
> Revision:Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in (what year?), SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs, and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and we are strongly committed to supporting rescue. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.​I agree that it sounds better this way.


I like this MS. :thumbsup: It's a fine line, we want to convey we don't support certain things, but I too worried about what Sue said about leaving "knowingly or participate in" the MS. Gosh, I wish there was a simple phrase that really conveys _we don't care where you got your dog, join us and learn_. That was crude way of saying it, but you guys know what I mean. 

I am not a writer, maybe someone could come up with something in quotes that we can put centered either above or below MS. I saw this done in a work MS. Let's face it, like me and most of us, people will have a puppy from a non ethical breeder seeking advice with ISSUES. That was ME! :angry: When I first posted here I had never been on a forum and was embarrassed and little nervous to write down in public that I knew something was off with my 2 puppies from BYB. One was super red/itchy and one was terminally ill (I didn't know this yet). I thought BYB was bring your "bring your own bottle" and I think I asked Sue if "DH" meant "a disabled husband". And no one ever asked me where I got my puppies or made me feel anything but welcome. I know most won't be as cyber handicapped as I was, but if I logged on today for the first time with a sick pup or to learn, I know I would feel better if I read something in italics, quoted that let me know people on this forum have dogs they bought/found in their towns, newspapers, online. I tried to come up with a sentence, but I will leave it to the pros. 

Guys, if I'm over thinking this, please - no worries. I really like the above version.


----------



## SammieMom

maggieh said:


> I've tried to update this with some of your newest input. Changes are in red. I didn't use the AMA name because we would need to get their permission so I referenced the parent club generically.
> 
> Thoughts? I'm calling this the Saturday morning 8:00 am version - let me know you're referring to this version with your comments and suggestions.Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. *We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately *dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life.
> 
> 
> We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices *as stated by the Maltese breed “parent” organization.* We do not condone or tolerate backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and *we strive to discourage those who, once aware, knowingly and willingly continue to support and engage in those activities.* We are strongly committed to supporting rescue. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.
> ​Thanks, everyone!


I think the best MS I've seen at work were short and simple. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kathleen

Sylie said:


> Okay, I did not realize that the founder is no longer here...I defer to your greater knowledge...I just had the thought. I have no reason to disagree..I only want to consider all avenues. All I want is a happy place where everyone feels welcome. Where everyone who is looking for knowledge can find it. Where everyone feels welcomed. And...hey it is me...where we can have fun talking about our precious babies. If we can't have fun and feel love...then we have nothing...this forum needs to promote love, fun, learning and an exchange of fun antics by our dogs. Less than that it would die a slow painful death. This forum isn't all about promoting certain agendas...it is a broad exchange...a very broad exchange of thoughts and feelings, open to all thoughts and feelings..not just some thoughts and feeligns...ALL. We all can learn from others...
> 
> I think that Sylvia makes an excellent point.
> To me, the essence of SM is the love thay we all share for these wonderful, beautiful, magical little white dogs who truly make life better.
> What emanates from that love is the true concern that members feel for each other when one of our Malts is sick; the support that is given as members face personal challenges; the willingness to share knowledge and experience; the amazing generosity that we have seen in raising funds for rescue; the joy that we feel for other members when they bring home a new puppy or dog; and that little moment of happiness, that smile that we can give each other by sharing a silly picture.
> It is love, compassion and fun that make this a special place.


----------



## SammieMom

Furbabies mom said:


> If you look at most of the very first threads started, the date was1969! Is that the date that SM began? Wow! I was still in school, and I'm old!!!I love the idea of a Mission Statement, you guys are doing a great job!


OK, Deb-even I knew there were no forums in 1969....girl, you made me feel so smart.....:HistericalSmiley:thank you!.....heeeee.heeeee


----------



## SammieMom

maggieh said:


> I've tried to update this with some of your newest input. Changes are in red. I didn't use the AMA name because we would need to get their permission so I referenced the parent club generically.
> 
> Thoughts? I'm calling this the Saturday morning 8:00 am version - let me know you're referring to this version with your comments and suggestions.Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. *We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately *dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life.
> 
> 
> We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices *as stated by the Maltese breed “parent” organization.* We do not condone or tolerate backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and *we strive to discourage those who, once aware, knowingly and willingly continue to support and engage in those activities.* We are strongly committed to supporting rescue. We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.
> ​Thanks, everyone!


Maggie, I personally like the previous MS better. I thought it conveyed the message. this one seems a little complicated to me.  but I do like Walter's idea something about parent org, AMA, if that is appropriate in our MS.


----------



## Furbabies mom

SammieMom said:


> OK, Deb-even I knew there were no forums in 1969....girl, you made me feel so smart.....:HistericalSmiley:thank you!.....heeeee.heeeee


Well it was right there in Black and White!! LOL!! What do I know????So glad I made you giggle!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom

Furbabies mom said:


> Well it was right there in Black and White!! LOL!! What do I know????So glad I made you giggle!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


hey, now you know, you can't believe everything you READ on the internet......:HistericalSmiley:

love your photos in avatar, so cute.


----------



## maltese manica

Maybe we should have a poll on the mission statements on which one to use?


----------



## pammy4501

I like some of it. Not sure we need to reference the "parent organization" as I think it might be confusing since we aren't naming it. Don't we list references for people? AMA and the breeder list are probably already there. But I do like the wording of this part:
*we strive to discourage those who, once aware, knowingly and willingly continue to support and engage in those activities.*
I think we are close.

I too came here with a BYB dog that ultimately became ill. I had nothing but love and support from SM members. They cried along side me. It's not what happened before you came here, it's what you do after you arrive that matters.

And I agree that really imaginative mission statements are often very short and to the point. So, wether you call this a mission statement or a vision statement, I think it's what we need to say.


----------



## maggieh

Saturday 10 am revision:

Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. *We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately *dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. 

We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and *we strive to discourage those who, once aware, knowingly continue to support and engage in those activities.* We are strongly committed to supporting rescue. 

_*We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.

*_​I took out the "and willingly" because going back and reading it, it did sound harsh and I also took out the parent club reference - as Pam said, we do provide references for folks. Responding to the idea of emphasizing welcome, I took the last sentence and made it bold/italic for emphasis. Thoughts on this iteration?


----------



## Snowbody

maggieh said:


> Saturday 10 am revision:
> 
> Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. *We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately *dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life.
> 
> We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and *we strive to discourage those who, once aware, knowingly continue to support and engage in those activities.* We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
> 
> _*We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.
> 
> *_​I took out the "and willingly" because going back and reading it, it did sound harsh and I also took out the parent club reference - as Pam said, we do provide references for folks. Responding to the idea of emphasizing welcome, I took the last sentence and made it bold/italic for emphasis. Thoughts on this iteration?


I think that looks good. In one of my earlier versions I put the last welcome sentence at the end of the first paragraph so that it's part of the statement. Again brevity is the key with statements so thought it was better within that paragraph but either way is good with me.


----------



## SammieMom

so it would look like this Sue? or does it need to be bold? what do you think?

Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum that provides information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. _*We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.*_

We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone or tolerate backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and we strive to discourage those who, once aware, knowingly continue to support and engage in those activities. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.


----------



## aprilb

Very good, but I think it needs to be shorter...1:30p.m. Saturday..my edit

Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive forum providing information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and support of the Maltese breed. _*We welcome anyone with a love for dogs, regardless of your dogs' breed or origin.
*_We do not condone or tolerate backyard breeders, puppy mills, or the retail sale of animals. We support and encourage adoption from Maltese rescue and ethical AMA show breeders..​


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I just want to let all of you know how much I appreciate you working on a Spoiled Maltese Mission Statement. 

I have to admit that my thought process is not the best it can be these days ... especially with trying to word things in writing ... so, I am going to continue to read updates and leave it at that.

I swear, I had a terrible dream last night about all of this. I was dreaming that I lost all of your friendships because all of you thought I was ... well, that part wasn't clear in the dream.

I do know in reality, that there are a few things I have wanted to bring up and ask questions about in regard to breeder ethics. In fact, at least once I did openly ask questions and there was complete silence ... which really, in truth, still bothers me. To this day it weighs heavy on my mind ... but, this is not the thread to discuss it. It's just that I know that the bad dream I had last night was in relation to what has transpired on SM ... and, the importance of speaking up ... to make a wrong ... right.

With that, I just want to add one more thing. My personal opinion is that I would not even think of referring to any organization, by name, in the Spoiled Maltese Mission Statement. 

Thank you, again, to all of you who are working to do the right thing.
Hugs,

Marie


----------



## SammieMom

Sweet dreams tonight Dear Marie! :cloud9:


----------



## TLR

Well I guess I missed this and many other post on SM lately but totally agree with a mission statement and wanted to thank all those who are working on this. I haven't been as active as I would like to be because of not only my health issues but also my DH. (He fell again last week and broke his knee in several pieces). So please forgive my lack of participation but know that I couldn't be more thrilled with this community and the work each one of you offer in the education of our beloved breed.
Thank you
Tracey and Ben


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I've thought about this all morning and after reading what everyone's come up with, although I think it's a great start, I find it too HARSH. If I were a newbie, this wouldn't make me feel warm or welcome.

It sounds like SM is the teacher and a newbie is the pupil. I think we should put in something about "sharing education and advice on the Maltese breed and other fluffs" Something that has to do with each other even newbies being welcome to share and give advice and opinions. I would also suggest that we not use the word "tolerate".

It needs to be more warm and fuzzy while still getting our point across. Wish I was in a better place to do some creative writing, but I know that you guys will understand what I'm getting at and will take it from here and come up with the best for the SM community.

Back to journaling.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

My suggestion would be more like this:

Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum *for sharing advice, information and education* on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment *and love* of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. _*We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.*_

We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and we strive *to promote the discouragement of* those who, once aware, knowingly continue to support and engage in those activities. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.

The red is my suggested changes as well as taking out "or tolerate" in the second paragraph.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I admit I'm not great at expressing in 'concise' terms ( which I think for the MS is important ( too wordy and people might not read)....

I do agree with Lynn that it should 'feel' welcoming... we should be encouraging membership.. and in fact maybe be focusing on those who need to learn more!..otherwise it's like "preaching to the choir", so to speak, if it appears we are mostly focused wanting like-minded members. 

I think there will likely always be the few who MS or no MS will not always make decisions we agree with nor uphold... that is just 'life'. 
I hope I'm articulating my thinking in an understandble way... :blush: but probably not! LOL


----------



## pammy4501

*Lynn, I see where you are going. But using discourage and promote in the same sentence seem odd to me. I did one last re hash. I put all the positives statements in the first paragraph. Then the disclaimer about BYB etc, and the invitation at the conclusion. What do you think??*

Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.

We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and we discourage those who, once aware, knowingly continue to engage in those activities. 

We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!


----------



## Sylie

You've got it! By jove I think you've got it.

Sounds good to me Pammy.


----------



## maltese manica

Paws up once again


----------



## Bamalama

As a newbie, one of my hesitations about joining was the fact my darling Pukky would be considered a "designer dog" or "mutt." I would avidly read the forum incognito simply to LEARN to become a better human parent to him, to have questions answered, and to admire the fluffs. We were both vaguely aware of BYBs, but knew about the mills; until SM, where we learned the extent and practices of them. If I had initially read a mission statement that was condemnatory and harsh, I probably would have felt turned away and not read further to get such excellent information. It is all about THEM, THEIR betterment. To be honest, if I had just walked in as a newbie a day or two ago without any prior forum contact, I would have left immediately and never returned. Sadly, that may have happened to other potential members, too, some who might have been wonderful assets.

I know people have their beliefs and the right to express them. DH spent 23 years in the military fighting to give us that opportunity. If I have overstepped my welcome, that's okay. I'm a big girl, and my ego is not so brittle. If I have upset the status quo, I will take my sweetheart, bid you adieu, and eventually find a sweet adorable female Maltese to adopt who needs a home and love.


----------



## Summergirl73

Bamalama said:


> As a newbie, one of my hesitations about joining was the fact my darling Pukky would be considered a "designer dog" or "mutt." I would avidly read the forum incognito simply to LEARN to become a better human parent to him, to have questions answered, and to admire the fluffs. We were both vaguely aware of BYBs, but knew about the mills; until SM, where we learned the extent and practices of them. If I had initially read a mission statement that was condemnatory and harsh, I probably would have felt turned away and not read further to get such excellent information. It is all about THEM, THEIR betterment. To be honest, if I had just walked in as a newbie a day or two ago without any prior forum contact, I would have left immediately and never returned. Sadly, that may have happened to other potential members, too, some who might have been wonderful assets.
> 
> I know people have their beliefs and the right to express them. DH spent 23 years in the military fighting to give us that opportunity. If I have overstepped my welcome, that's okay. I'm a big girl, and my ego is not so brittle. I will take my sweetheart, bid you adieu, and eventually find a sweet adorable female Maltese to adopt who needs a home and love.


 
I don't think you have "overstepped" at all ...I think you were just being honest about how you felt. With that in mind, what wording suggestions would you have for the mission statement that might cover the importance of our core values, but to also help visitors to feel welcome to learn, grow and contribute on SM?


----------



## Bamalama

The last version seems perfect. It does not come across as "we" versus "you" nor does it lead one to believe that SM has a loophole in the statement allowing condemnation.


----------



## Summergirl73

Bamalama said:


> The last version seems perfect. It does not come across as "we" versus "you" nor does it lead one to believe that SM has a loophole in the statement allowing condemnation.


:thumbsup: That's great to hear! Hopefully we are all on the right track then  . Oh and ROLLLL TIDE! (My Mom is in Ardmore, AL  )


----------



## maggieh

pammy4501 said:


> Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
> 
> We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and we discourage those who, once aware, knowingly continue to engage in those activities.
> 
> _*We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!*_


Pam, I'm liking this! The first paragraph is welcoming and the second, well, it says it like it is - and will provide a "disclaimer" for anyone who is a BYBer who thinks this is the forum to use to market puppies for themselves or their friends. I do think the last sentence should be bold/italic.


----------



## maltese manica

Bamalama said:


> The last version seems perfect. It does not come across as "we" versus "you" nor does it lead one to believe that SM has a loophole in the statement allowing condemnation.


I'm glad you joined SM! And it's good that you to now have been educated! What hurts the most is that when ppl are fully aware fully educated and they still go and support greeder breeders that's not right! By the way your pukky looks like a cute panda bear


----------



## Bamalama

Our vet, who just happens to be our next door neighbor (talk about convenient!), says the same thing, that he reminds her of a panda.

Yes, you can lead a horse to water, but...... People have free will, and will do as they will no matter what. That is the reality of life, unfortunately.


----------



## Bamalama

Summergirl73 said:


> :thumbsup: That's great to hear! Hopefully we are all on the right track then  . Oh and ROLLLL TIDE! (My Mom is in Ardmore, AL  )


I am less than a mile from Mobile Bay. RTR! Pukky was even sporting houndstooth the last week!


----------



## pammy4501

Bamalama said:


> As a newbie, one of my hesitations about joining was the fact my darling Pukky would be considered a "designer dog" or "mutt." I would avidly read the forum incognito simply to LEARN to become a better human parent to him, to have questions answered, and to admire the fluffs. We were both vaguely aware of BYBs, but knew about the mills; until SM, where we learned the extent and practices of them. If I had initially read a mission statement that was condemnatory and harsh, I probably would have felt turned away and not read further to get such excellent information. It is all about THEM, THEIR betterment. To be honest, if I had just walked in as a newbie a day or two ago without any prior forum contact, I would have left immediately and never returned. Sadly, that may have happened to other potential members, too, some who might have been wonderful assets.
> 
> I know people have their beliefs and the right to express them. DH spent 23 years in the military fighting to give us that opportunity. If I have overstepped my welcome, that's okay. I'm a big girl, and my ego is not so brittle. If I have upset the status quo, I will take my sweetheart, bid you adieu, and eventually find a sweet adorable female Maltese to adopt who needs a home and love.


I don't think you have overstepped at all! But as a long time member here I can say that one of the strongest things you said in this post is that you first came here to read and learn. I think our proposed mission statement is a positive affirmation of what we believe with a disclaimer about what we do not support and it is finished off with a warm invitation to all who love dogs, regardless of your dogs breed or origin. Look at it this way, as a new person coming to read and learn, if you were to read post after post of people celebrating the newest litters of byb puppies and congratulating each other on the newest puppies obtained from greeders, what would that message be?


----------



## maltese manica

Bamalama said:


> Our vet, who just happens to be our next door neighbor (talk about convenient!), says the same thing, that he reminds her of a panda.
> 
> Yes, you can lead a horse to water, but...... People have free will, and will do as they will no matter what. That is the reality of life, unfortunately.


Ok you are so lucky to have a vet right next door! I keep saying to my vet to buy in my area but he says no lol! 

I get what you are saying! To me it's like we don't condone drinking and driving but yet how many ppl do this! But still it's shunned down on! To me it's like the same thing! Once you are educated on this matter and know fully well about it! And agrees rescue and ethical breeders are the right thing etc etc.......... And yet turns around and does the opposite of what they know or say .......... It's not right!


----------



## Bamalama

I would assume that there are some who will do what they wish (even though the results may be bad) regardless of anyone else's opinion and, just as in everything, those who support and those who cannot. If I suddenly went to a BYB to buy after knowing the full ramifications, I would expect mixed emotions at that disclosure (if I even chose to make it).

Call it my life experiences, coupled with my background in both engineering and law. I tend to look at everything from all types of perspectives and angles, including the ones most people cannot see. 

The best you can do Pammy is to hope you reach someone who WILL listen.


----------



## Bamalama

maltese manica said:


> Ok you are so lucky to have a vet right next door! I keep saying to my vet to buy in my area but he says no lol!
> 
> I get what you are saying! To me it's like we don't condone drinking and driving but yet how many ppl do this! But still it's shunned down on! To me it's like the same thing! Once you are educated on this matter and know fully well about it! And agrees rescue and ethical breeders are the right thing etc etc.......... And yet turns around and does the opposite of what they know or say .......... It's not right!


Our running joke is that if Pukky needs a vet, we just hand him over the fence with two ice cold beers (one for Steph, one for her husband Bryan) for her payment. LOL

Yes, very much like drinking and driving... You know it's wrong, could probably end in disaster, try to warn someone, but.....


----------



## michellerobison

Lacie's Mom said:


> My suggestion would be more like this:
> 
> Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum *for sharing advice, information and education* on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment *and love* of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. _*We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.*_
> 
> We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and we strive *to promote the discouragement of* those who, once aware, knowingly continue to support and engage in those activities. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
> 
> The red is my suggested changes as well as taking out "or tolerate" in the second paragraph.


I like the inclusion of other breeds too. It's Maltese that bring us together initially and we all learn about other breeds too. It's really our love of dogs that bring us all here.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison

I hope new visitors can look at the mission statement and realize that many of us bought from pets stores or BYB's before we knew what they were.


----------



## SammieMom

pammy4501 said:


> I don't think you have overstepped at all! But as a long time member here I can say that one of the strongest things you said in this post is that you first came here to read and learn. I think our proposed mission statement is a positive affirmation of what we believe with a disclaimer about what we do not support and it is finished off with a warm invitation to all who love dogs, regardless of your dogs breed or origin. * Look at it this way, as a new person coming to read and learn, if you were to read post after post of people celebrating the newest litters of byb puppies and congratulating each other on the newest puppies obtained from greeders, what would that message be?*


Pam--Can't imagine if that were the norm on SM. :w00t: If I had not read the threads on SM that told the truth about where these puppies come from and what they endure, I guess I would have found another backyard breeder to replace poor Kirby. I think with the publicity world wide about the problem with Mills and over breeding, most people will understand the meaning of the MS.


----------



## ann4280

I did the same thing Sara did, I spent many hours just reading the various posts and becoming familiar with SM, it's members and the topics. I then joined, as a newbie I found it somewhat difficult to become part of the group. I didn't post often, but would ask questions from time to time and post pictures. I would respond to other peoples questions, if I had something to add. I decided that maybe I should become a Premium Member. I did that about a month ago, I also contributed to the Rescue Raffle and I also gave several of my raffle tickets to another new member on the site, with the hopes that they might feel welcomed. 

Maybe I feel left out because my babies did not come from a show breeder. Daisy and Sadie came from a women in my area that breeds Maltese on her farm. The dogs are a part of their family, the were checked by a vet, had received all their shots, and are AKC registered. She also provided a one year health guarantee. She does not advertise her puppies nor have a web site.
She does have a U.S Department of Agriculture Inspection form. We both asked many questions during the interview. I was in the process of moving into a new home so she even kept them for another month as I got settled.
I took them both the vet the day after I picked them and the vet said the puppies had been very well taken care of. 

I am fully against puppy mills, and those back yard breeders that do not take care of their dogs, but what about the women I got Daisy and Sadie from, is she considered a back yard breeder?

I understand the need for a mission statement and I support it, but this forum provides a valuable service to anyone who is looking for information about their dog. I do not think you want to turn away those that need help and information because their dog may have come a backyard breeder or be a "designer dog" 

I greatly appreciate all of the things I have learned from this site. It was a very hard decision to post this because of the backlash has that happened recently. I love Daisy and Sadie dearly and if I were to ever get another one, I would most likely return to the same lady. So i guess that puts me in a bad light with the other members on this site.


----------



## Summergirl73

ann4280 said:


> I am fully against puppy mills, and those back yard breeders that do not take care of their dogs, but what about the women I got Daisy and Sadie from, is she considered a back yard breeder?


Thank you for sharing with us and I'm glad you are here  . I can't say for sure without more information, but it sounds like they probably were from a back yard breeder. LOTS of us have made the same mistake and mine was even worse - I bought Bella from a pet store/ puppy mill. I was a fool - plain and simple. Fortunately I have learned so much and now advocate and support rescue and adopting. We can grow here. Our past choices are just that ....the past. It's what we do with our new knowledge that means the most. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501

ann4280 said:


> I did the same thing Sara did, I spent many hours just reading the various posts and becoming familiar with SM, it's members and the topics. I then joined, as a newbie I found it somewhat difficult to become part of the group. I didn't post often, but would ask questions from time to time and post pictures. I would respond to other peoples questions, if I had something to add. I decided that maybe I should become a Premium Member. I did that about a month ago, I also contributed to the Rescue Raffle and I also gave several of my raffle tickets to another new member on the site, with the hopes that they might feel welcomed.
> 
> Maybe I feel left out because my babies did not come from a show breeder. Daisy and Sadie came from a women in my area that breeds Maltese on her farm. The dogs are a part of their family, the were checked by a vet, had received all their shots, and are AKC registered. She also provided a one year health guarantee. She does not advertise her puppies nor have a web site.
> She does have a U.S Department of Agriculture Inspection form. We both asked many questions during the interview. I was in the process of moving into a new home so she even kept them for another month as I got settled.
> I took them both the vet the day after I picked them and the vet said the puppies had been very well taken care of.
> 
> I am fully against puppy mills, and those back yard breeders that do not take care of their dogs, but what about the women I got Daisy and Sadie from, is she considered a back yard breeder?
> 
> I understand the need for a mission statement and I support it, but this forum provides a valuable service to anyone who is looking for information about their dog. I do not think you want to turn away those that need help and information because their dog may have come a backyard breeder or be a "designer dog"
> 
> I greatly appreciate all of the things I have learned from this site. It was a very hard decision to post this because of the backlash has that happened recently. I love Daisy and Sadie dearly and if I were to ever get another one, I would most likely return to the same lady. So i guess that puts me in a bad light with the other members on this site.


I think it's takes a while to really feel at home here. My story is similar to yours. I was looking for a maltese, but hadn't found SM. The research I did led me away from pet stores. I knew that was not good. But I found a lovely lady that had two litters of maltese in her house. She was so friendly and welcoming. Her dogs were clean and clearly loved. They were in her house playing with her kids. The puppies were adorable. She seemed very knowledgable about Maltese. She told me how to watch for hypoglycemia. She sent me home with food, pee pee pads, a small crate (brand new) and a tube of nurti-gel. I felt like I had really found a great breeder. But truth be know, her pedigrees had no champions, she didn't show her dogs. But I was still feeling lucky. My adorable girl Lola got GME at 2 years of age. I called the breeder to let her know. I wasn't expecting anything from her at all. She refused to take my calls. My beautiful girl died at just under 5 years of age. I spent thousands to try to save her. Not all BYB's are evil people. They just aren't breeding to better the breed. They don't breed for health and confirmation. After reading your story, I would say that your breeder is a BYB too. But many many BYB dogs are perfectly health, and never get ill. That's not the point though...We just shouldn't be lining the pockets of these people any more. I feel like I learned a lot of this in stages. It didn't really sink in overnight. It took time, and reading lots and lots here on SM. I hope you feel like a member here and want to stay. I bet if we did a census of dogs here, the majority would be BYB dogs. It's not what you did before you came here. We all have a story to tell. It's what happens once that light snaps on that matters.


----------



## MalteseJane

Well, well, well, after continuing reading all of this I come to the conclusion that what I posted was not out of line at all. 

And to the one who deleted my post, shame on you, you should have at least the decency to sent me a personal message to tell me about it. What you did is censorship because you did not like to hear the truth. 

What I posted was stating BLUNTLY what you all try to get across when you want to put in your Mission Statement that you "strive *to promote the discouragement of* those who, once aware, knowingly continue to support and engage in those activities". And that's the last statement, I not even want to mention the other ones. What does this really mean ? How do you _promote the discouragement_ ? As far as I have seen, it is by bashing and judging them. And frankly, what's the use to do this after the facts ? Make them feel bad so you can feel good ? What is even more sad, is that you not even realize that you are bashing and judging them. 

This is not the first time this is happening in this forum. And each time we lose good people here. What is even worse, is that some good people have been banned and the bad ones could stay. I have joined this forum in 2004, so I am a VERY OLD ONE. I have seen a lot here. You can be passionate about something without being an extremist. All depends on the way you say it. 

I like a lot of you, some more than others because I know you for a longer time, and I try not to judge you, I try very hard but sometimes it's difficult not to. But I keep trying.


----------



## Summergirl73

'Originally Posted by *Lacie's Mom*  
_My suggestion would be more like this:_

_"Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum *for sharing advice, information and education* on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment *and love* of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. *We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin.*_

_We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and we strive *to promote the discouragement of* those who, once aware, knowingly continue to support and engage in those activities. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue."_

_So....any more suggestions on this last proposed MS? Is this one the closest we have at this point for a working statement? Looking GREAT so far  ._


----------



## SammieMom

ann4280 said:


> I did the same thing Sara did, I spent many hours just reading the various posts and becoming familiar with SM, it's members and the topics. I then joined, as a newbie I found it somewhat difficult to become part of the group. I didn't post often, but would ask questions from time to time and post pictures. I would respond to other peoples questions, if I had something to add. I decided that maybe I should become a Premium Member. I did that about a month ago, I also contributed to the Rescue Raffle and I also gave several of my raffle tickets to another new member on the site, with the hopes that they might feel welcomed.
> 
> Maybe I feel left out because my babies did not come from a show breeder. Daisy and Sadie came from a women in my area that breeds Maltese on her farm. The dogs are a part of their family, the were checked by a vet, had received all their shots, and are AKC registered. She also provided a one year health guarantee. She does not advertise her puppies nor have a web site.
> She does have a U.S Department of Agriculture Inspection form. We both asked many questions during the interview. I was in the process of moving into a new home so she even kept them for another month as I got settled.
> I took them both the vet the day after I picked them and the vet said the puppies had been very well taken care of.
> 
> I am fully against puppy mills, and those back yard breeders that do not take care of their dogs, but what about the women I got Daisy and Sadie from, is she considered a back yard breeder?
> 
> I understand the need for a mission statement and I support it, but this forum provides a valuable service to anyone who is looking for information about their dog. I do not think you want to turn away those that need help and information because their dog may have come a backyard breeder or be a "designer dog"
> 
> I greatly appreciate all of the things I have learned from this site. It was a very hard decision to post this because of the backlash has that happened recently. I love Daisy and Sadie dearly and if I were to ever get another one, I would most likely return to the same lady. So i guess that puts me in a bad light with the other members on this site.


Ann-I learned much after buying 2 from a BYB. I was one of the unlucky ones that had a puppy die at 7 months with liver shunts because the breeder does NO testing on parents or puppies or educates buyers on the issues you can face with the breed. anyone that breeds for profit only is not doing it to improve the breed or has your best interest in mind. The females are often over bred too. there are breeders here who can explain it much better than I can. I am glad your fluffs are healthy and all has turned out well so far. But know that is not the case with many buyers of BYB puppies. I say this because I care and don't want to see anyone else go through what I did. I got Penny my girl from a show breeder I found through friends I met here. There are many differences in her and her brother from a BYB. I spent thousands to fix his deformed leg when he was 2 yrs old, and so far she has not had a vet visit for any health issues. There are no guarantees with any dog, but I would not return to a BYB knowing what I now know. Sometimes it takes being one of the unlucky ones.
xxxx


----------



## pammy4501

MalteseJane said:


> Well, well, well, after continuing reading all of this I come to the conclusion that what I posted was not out of line at all.
> 
> And to the one who deleted my post, shame on you, you should have at least the decency to sent me a personal message to tell me about it. What you did is censorship because you did not like to hear the truth.
> 
> What I posted was stating BLUNTLY what you all try to get across when you want to put in your Mission Statement that you "strive *to promote the discouragement of* those who, once aware, knowingly continue to support and engage in those activities". And that's the last statement, I not even want to mention the other ones. What does this really mean ? How do you _promote the discouragement_ ? As far as I have seen, it is by bashing and judging them. And frankly, what's the use to do this after the facts ? Make them feel bad so you can feel good ? What is even more sad, is that you not even realize that you are bashing and judging them.
> 
> This is not the first time this is happening in this forum. And each time we lose good people here. What is even worse, is that some good people have been banned and the bad ones could stay. I have joined this forum in 2004, so I am a VERY OLD ONE. I have seen a lot here. You can be passionate about something without being an extremist. All depends on the way you say it.
> 
> I like a lot of you, some more than others because I know you for a longer time, and I try not to judge you, I try very hard but sometimes it's difficult not to. But I keep trying.


Janine. I am really having trouble understanding your position here. We either do or don't support BYB's. There are other dog forums out there that don't have a problem with that. This one doesn't support it. Good people have left here when manipulative people that do not support the values of the many become a toxic presence. I have read and re-read this thread. I see lots of ideas here, no one is being excluded, and no one is being treated badly. As for your post being removed, the last time I checked, only a mod can remove a post. When people try to flame the group, it's not always the best.


----------



## maggieh

Summergirl73 said:


> _So....any more suggestions on this last proposed MS? Is this one the closest we have at this point for a working statement? Looking GREAT so far  ._


Bridget - the most recent version is actually at post 96. I'm updating the title of the thread with what version is currently being reviewed. We got several comments on the one you've quoted and I tweaked it accordingly, which is what you see in post 96.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Pam, Maggie and Everyone Else,

I truly like the new version that Pam put together (Post #96). It seems to really embody what SM is all about. I think it's "warm and fuzzy" enough and yet also gets our point across about BYBs and Puppymills. 

Anyway, I don't have anymore commons to add except that I'm glad that Pam brought this up. I'm very supportive of the Mission Statement idea. Way to go, SM friends.


----------



## hoaloha

MalteseJane said:


> Well, well, well, after continuing reading all of this I come to the conclusion that what I posted was not out of line at all.
> 
> And to the one who deleted my post, shame on you, you should have at least the decency to sent me a personal message to tell me about it. What you did is censorship because you did not like to hear the truth.
> 
> What I posted was stating BLUNTLY what you all try to get across when you want to put in your Mission Statement that you "strive *to promote the discouragement of* those who, once aware, knowingly continue to support and engage in those activities". And that's the last statement, I not even want to mention the other ones. What does this really mean ? How do you _promote the discouragement_ ? As far as I have seen, it is by bashing and judging them. And frankly, what's the use to do this after the facts ? Make them feel bad so you can feel good ? What is even more sad, is that you not even realize that you are bashing and judging them.
> 
> This is not the first time this is happening in this forum. And each time we lose good people here. What is even worse, is that some good people have been banned and the bad ones could stay. I have joined this forum in 2004, so I am a VERY OLD ONE. I have seen a lot here. You can be passionate about something without being an extremist. All depends on the way you say it.
> 
> I like a lot of you, some more than others because I know you for a longer time, and I try not to judge you, I try very hard but sometimes it's difficult not to. But I keep trying.


Janine, I have not been here as long as you but certainly have seen more good people leave here than the ones who get banned. Maybe your definition of "good" is different? That being said, I do agree with you that I find that wording of "promote the discouragement" to come across as negative. 

I would suggest the following edit: see next post.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha

My suggestion would be to take out the part of discouraging others. We can state what we believe and the rest is obvious. I made that part more concise here:


"Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.

We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, once aware, knowingly continue to engage in those activities. 

We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501

hoaloha said:


> My suggestion would be to take out the part of discouraging others. We can state what we believe and the rest is obvious. I made that part more concise here:
> 
> 
> "Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
> 
> We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, once aware, knowingly continue to engage in those activities.
> 
> We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Now_ that's_ a Mission Statement!


----------



## MalteseJane

pammy4501 said:


> Janine. I am really having trouble understanding your position here. We either do or don't support BYB's. There are other dog forums out there that don't have a problem with that. This one doesn't support it. ecome a toxic Good people have left here when manipulative people that do not support the values of the many bpresence. I have read and re-read this thread. I see lots of ideas here, no one is being excluded, and no one is being treated badly. As for your post being removed, the last time I checked, only a mod can remove a post. When people try to flame the group, it's not always the best.


First there is a difference between puppy mills and BYB and even between BYB and BYB. I don't support them but I can understand why some people will go through a BYB and I will not bash or judge them. I am not in their shoes. It's their money and their choice. 
_Good people have left here when manipulative people that do not support the values of the many bpresence
_Good people have left because they could not stand the intolerance shown in this forum not because of manipulative people that do not support the values of the many. None of them supported puppy mills or BYB, they got tired of all the drama going on each time some one bought from a BYB. At least now newbies are not bashed when they join. This has not always been the case. 
As for my post, I know that only a moderator can delete posts. The one who did knows who she is. I did not flame the group. I was suggesting a cynical way (and blunt way) to tell people what's going to happen if they buy from a BYB after having been educated in this forum.


----------



## MalteseJane

hoaloha said:


> My suggestion would be to take out the part of discouraging others. We can state what we believe and the rest is obvious. I made that part more concise here:
> 
> 
> "Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
> 
> *We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, once aware, knowingly continue to engage in those activities. *
> 
> We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A lot better.:thumbsup:


----------



## StevieB

hoaloha said:


> My suggestion would be to take out the part of discouraging others. We can state what we believe and the rest is obvious. I made that part more concise here:
> 
> 
> "Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
> 
> We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, once aware, knowingly continue to engage in those activities.
> 
> We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears

MalteseJane said:


> Well, well, well, after continuing reading all of this I come to the conclusion that what I posted was not out of line at all.
> 
> And to the one who deleted my post, shame on you, you should have at least the decency to sent me a personal message to tell me about it. What you did is censorship because you did not like to hear the truth.
> 
> What I posted was stating BLUNTLY what you all try to get across when you want to put in your Mission Statement that you "strive *to promote the discouragement of* those who, once aware, knowingly continue to support and engage in those activities". And that's the last statement, I not even want to mention the other ones. What does this really mean ? How do you _promote the discouragement_ ? As far as I have seen, it is by bashing and judging them. And frankly, what's the use to do this after the facts ? Make them feel bad so you can feel good ? What is even more sad, is that you not even realize that you are bashing and judging them.
> 
> This is not the first time this is happening in this forum. And each time we lose good people here. What is even worse, is that some good people have been banned and the bad ones could stay. I have joined this forum in 2004, so I am a VERY OLD ONE. I have seen a lot here. You can be passionate about something without being an extremist. All depends on the way you say it.
> 
> I like a lot of you, some more than others because I know you for a longer time, and I try not to judge you, I try very hard but sometimes it's difficult not to. But I keep trying.



I'm sorry, but i have to disagree with your post. We do not judge or bash when someone is a new member and that new member has a pup from a byb or pet stores, since most of us here have bought pups from byb or pet stores because we didn't know any better. I knew not to buy from a pet store, but had no idea about buying from a byb, i thought that going through the newspaper or word of mouth was the way to buy the breed you wanted or go to a shelter. Unfortunately when i was looking for a pup after losing my 15 year old dog to cancer i couldn't find one in the shelter that i had that instant connection except for a boxer, but she was to be fostered only because her family came from Louisiana to escape hurricane Katrina and i couldn't foster and get attached and her going back to her family because of the pain of losing my girl. After a member has been here for some time and to see what quite a few of us believe here, that you either rescue or get a pup from an ethical/ reputable show breeder and not line the pockets of greeders. We do not support byb or puppy mills, but when a long time member gets a pup from a byb/greeder what have you it's like a slap in the face! What about those poor dogs that are constantly bred and live in cages and live in their own waste, don't they deserve to have someone to be an advocate? That's why we educate and we are a very passionate group when it comes to someone that has been educated and still buy from an unscrupulous breeder. Someone has to be a voice for these pups and that's what we are, a voice.

I have seen first hand these poor pups from mills, dumped what have you. I worked in a no kill dog shelter learning vet tech duties, i've volunteered at a shelter on base and another local shelter, i've helped transport locally and went to Louisiana to pick up a girl that was going to be fostered by SCMR, so i helped get her to her foster mom. I sat with a new doggie mom that was dumped at the shelter and had puppies only to have a pup die days later and sitting holding another puppy from that same litter that was sick and praying and crying hoping she wouldn't die in my hands before we got her to the vet. So yes i get really upset when someone knowingly goes another route to acquire a puppy lining the pockets of these monsters!


----------



## mysugarbears

hoaloha said:


> My suggestion would be to take out the part of discouraging others. We can state what we believe and the rest is obvious. I made that part more concise here:
> 
> 
> "Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
> 
> We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, once aware, knowingly continue to engage in those activities.
> 
> We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I love it Marisa! You ladies are truly amazing!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody

Can I just ask one question, because every time I read this part I keep thinking what it can mean to someone new reading it. 
When it says: _We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and *those **who, once aware, knowingly continue to engage in those activities.*_ Are you talking about people who are BYB's coming here, being informed about it and still selling dogs that way or are you talking about someone being a member for quite a while and still getting a dog from one of these sources? If it's the first, then you've already said that we don't condone it. Period. Should be no caveat to that. If it's the second, it really is so vague that I don't think it means what you're saying unless you have the frame of reference we already have had recently. I just don't feel that comfortable about it but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowbody said:


> Can I just ask one question, because every time I read this part I keep thinking what it can mean to someone new reading it.
> When it says: _We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and *those **who, once aware, knowingly continue to engage in those activities.*_ Are you talking about people who are BYB's coming here, being informed about it and still selling dogs that way or are you talking about someone being a member for quite a while and still getting a dog from one of these sources? If it's the first, then you've already said that we don't condone it. Period. Should be no caveat to that. If it's the second, it really is so vague that I don't think it means what you're saying unless you have the frame of reference we already have had recently. I just don't feel that comfortable about it but maybe that's just me.


I see what you mean, Sue. For me, I read it to mean someone being a member for quite a while and still getting a dog from a BYB ... mainly because of what happened in the past few days. But, I can see for someone new that they could read it both ways.


----------



## hoaloha

Snowbody said:


> Can I just ask one question, because every time I read this part I keep thinking what it can mean to someone new reading it.
> When it says: _We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and *those **who, once aware, knowingly continue to engage in those activities.*_ Are you talking about people who are BYB's coming here, being informed about it and still selling dogs that way or are you talking about someone being a member for quite a while and still getting a dog from one of these sources? If it's the first, then you've already said that we don't condone it. Period. Should be no caveat to that. If it's the second, it really is so vague that I don't think it means what you're saying unless you have the frame of reference we already have had recently. I just don't feel that comfortable about it but maybe that's just me.


I get what you're saying, Sue. When I read it, I see it as a non-BYB/puppymiller who has been educated but still supports such practices. 

How about, "We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, despite understanding the negative outcome of such, continue to engage in those activities." 

Is that too verbose? Sue, make it more concise  i'm just throwing out ideas with the rest of you!


----------



## silverhaven

Mmmmm. I am wondering if we can put a more positive spin in getting the idea across, like, "We very strongly believe in buying from reputable show breeders who strive for health and betterment of the breed, or rescuing a poor little Maltese from a reliable rescue organization" 

I am wondering if we are being way too reactionary in getting the message across to totally new people. We all know what SM stands for and it comes across very quickly and easily. One person chose to ignore all of the above knowing how we feel about it all, but look how many have bought responsibly......... I for one have bought two dogs from reputable breeders, and would likely have gone to a byb not knowing the difference. I think we should have a thread where we all state (where applicable) that we bought from good show breeders or rescued due to SM. I think we will realize that it is already working. 

I also feel that the stopping of posting of puppies from AMA show breeders only for sale was not a good idea. I think it really shows our love of the breed and points new people in the right direction. I miss seeing the new little ones.


----------



## silverhaven

LOL sorry I was sleepy when I wrote this, of course that wording is already covered nicely, I just think we should keep the tone mainly positive  still sleepy but on my mind.... :embarrassed:


----------



## maggieh

So here is the latest rendition for review:
"Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.

We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, despite understanding the negative outcome of such, continue to engage in those activities.

We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!"​I think we are there - the first paragraph says who we are, second is what we want to see stopped (which I think is very important to the majority of this group) and last sentence is "Welcome!"

I'll check back in tonight and see what the final comments are, then send it off to Yung early Monday morning.


----------



## Summergirl73

I LOVE IT! You guys have done an amazing job!


----------



## allheart

Pam, bless you for starting this idea. Please forgive me everyone, for not posting on your threads, as I truly have been popping on, to see how Lynn is. 

I just feel it would be wrong of me, not to share my experience on SM, because in my heart, I know, I owe and am grateful so much to the forum.

I joined SM, with a huge broken heart. After 18 years, I heard no more pitter patter, of precious furbabies. I had just lost my Kara, to DKA Diabetes. I don't always have the best memory, but I remember Marj, so well, I remember her very first post to me.

I was so excited, because I bought a list of Maltese breeders (not from SM). Oh I held it so close to my heart. I thought it was the AMA list (it wasn't). 

Please keep in mind, I still was not fully understanding, still in the dark. 

The long and the short of it, our search wasn't going very well, and hubby took over.

Then we visited a home, and there was my precious Mia. That night, I layed down with her, and Mia layed on my chest, I looked at hubby, and said, "thank you so much".

I came on the board and announced, my precious Mia, everyone was so kind. Mia is from a "home breeder". As is my Leo. I am sure, all the members that knew better, their hearts went thump :smilie_tischkante:.

But I wasn't run off, and it felt wonderful to stay. And I did. And I read, every post, I absorbed all the wealth of information, and then BAM, the light went on. For that, I will forever be grateful. 

I am so sorry, if this shouldn't be on this thread, but I just wanted to share, whatever you did for me, keep doing it. 

If someone has already made a commitment or like it my case, already has the furbaby, and I have seen these responses before "Congrats on your new baby, please stick around, as their is so much information, we would love to share with you"

Now, if someone is "thinking of getting a baby from a byb", that is when you lay all the cards on the table. Please always keep in mind, there are people so much in the dark, just like I was, that need you, and all that wisdom you have. I needed you, and you were there. I hope this helps.

Just one more thing, a very very wise lady shared with me, and it is so true. The Maltese breed, is perfect, just as it is :wub:, it is not for the betterment of the breed, but to keep in existence, this darling, gorgeous, loving breed, the Maltese :wub:

I just had to share, as I tell you when I first joined, I was SO in the dark. It is only because I stuck around, that I was blessed with all the wisdom I received. Thank you.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Great job girls!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb

maggieh said:


> So here is the latest rendition for review:"Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
> 
> We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, despite understanding the negative outcome of such, continue to engage in those activities.
> 
> We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!"​I think we are there - the first paragraph says who we are, second is what we want to see stopped (which I think is very important to the majority of this group) and last sentence is "Welcome!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check back in tonight and see what the final comments are, then send it off to Yung early Monday morning.


I love this one, too!! Good job, folks!!:wub:


----------



## vjw

This whole thing upsets me on so many levels. The first is the lack of genetic diversity in purebred dogs. Because of closed registries, show dogs can be even less diverse genetically than other purebred dogs. Google some of Elaine Ostrander's genetic work. Also, there can be gray areas because I know that some show dogs are raised in cages and kennels, the same way some backyard breeders are housing theirs. I think everyone agrees that puppy mills are horrible, but there is no reason for show breeders nor their friends to try to run off people on this forum who have "backyard" bred puppies or mixed breed puppies. In many cases we don't know the whole story with show breeders and backyard breeders. There are some not so great show breeders and there are some good backyard breeders. There can be unhealthy dogs bred by show breeders and there can be healthy dogs bred by backyard breeders. There is no reason for show breeders nor their friends to think show dog breeders and their dogs are superior. Show dogs are only superior in that they are closer to conformation standards than other dogs. More beautiful on the exterior, in other words. I'll admit that even I think that show Maltese are beautiful, but saying they are healthier or treated better than some dogs breed by non show breeders just isn't true in all cases. There are too many gray areas. This whole attitude of superiority/exclusivity is so wrong.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

"We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin" 

Isn't that just what this whole thing started from the beginning??? Someone posted where they got their new Puppy from (obviously not a reputable Breeder)so "origin" should be considered if the rest of Mission Statement is to be put in place. Hope that I did not start anything since I really have not said much about this whole issue.


----------



## eiksaa

Snuggle's Mom said:


> "We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin"
> 
> Isn't that just what this whole thing started from the beginning??? Someone posted where they got their new Puppy from (obviously not a reputable Breeder)so "origin" should be considered if the rest of Mission Statement is to be put in place. Hope that I did not start anything since I really have not said much about this whole issue.


To clarify, are you saying that statement about dogs of all origins being welcome is false? I'm sorry but you're mistaken. 

Dogs of all origins ARE welcome on SM. There are many BYB dogs and mixed breeds here we all love and celebrate. 

Please read the second paragraph about the disclaimer about someone KNOWINGLY indulging in unethical puppy sale activities. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Yes, I might be mistaken, but that is what I got out of it when I read it. Again, I truly do not want to start anything since there is so much that has already been offered here.

I do have to admit though, that in my heart of hearts, I am sorry that we might have lost some very loving and caring people who truly love their Malts and shared so many posts with SM.


----------



## ann4280

A couple of thought and questions:

According to the statistics Spoiled Maltese has 17,684 members. Those that have written or responded to the Mission statement thread equals 36. If my percentages are correct that is .002 of the membership.

Are the majority of the membership not responding because they don't want to get into the controversy? Do they not care? Have they not been on line recently? Feel they do not belong because they have a dog that did not come from a show breeder? 

As I stated before I do not have a problem with a Mission Statement, but I think the membership needs to be very careful as to not alienate current or future members. 

I do not think that 36 people (at 3:20 CST) out of a membership of 17,864 is a large enough sample to be making decisions for the entire membership. I like the ides of a mission statement. The statement should be about the information we provide our membership, including information about ethical breeders and rescues and the dangers of puppy mills, with out the language being harsh or judgmental.

Who ever makes the final decision, needs to make sure that the final version is placed in a thread and kept at the top of the list for a least a couple of weeks with the hope that more than 36 people will respond with their thoughts.


----------



## Chardy

I do not post much but I read a lot. I am not in support of BYB but I am in support of anyone that has gone that route without knowing. What is important is- that anyone new that joins this support group looking for information on the do's and don't from experience owners that we can have that information available to them. 

I had a beautiful little maltese that had many health issues. I said in another post that I truly believe it came from over vaccination and Hill's food. When it was time for me to get my new girl...I researched.. I joined SM just to google breeders names to see what I could find... The process continued and I interviewed many breeders (most of them are reputable show breeders) Even some of the breeders I interviewed I did not agree with their take on food or vaccinations. Until I found the breeder that I felt was the best fit for me in regards to my beliefs (Susen's Maltese) and I travelled from upstate Ny to Houston TX to get her. I cannot imagine the pain Pammy went through. After reading all her posts about GME it was heart wrenching. Again I am support of educating anyone that has the interest. Carol and McCartney


----------



## pippersmom

When I first joined I felt like I was really dumb because I had never heard of a BYB. Thats where I got Pipper and I thought you only bought from a show breeder if you planned on "showing" your dog. I was actually scared at first to say he came from a BYB because I was afraid I wouldn't be welcome because I have a 12 lb maltese with a cottony coat instead of a little 6 pounder with long silky hair. My point is, I think this statement just has to be worded carefully and clearly so that any new member doesn't feel dumb like I did because they didn't know about BYB's.


----------



## michellerobison

Chardy said:


> I do not post much but I read a lot. *I am not in support of BYB but I am in support of anyone that has gone that route without knowing. What is important is- that anyone new that joins this support group looking for information on the do's and don't from experience owners that we can have that information available to them.
> 
> :goodpost:
> *
> I had a beautiful little maltese that had many health issues. I said in another post that I truly believe it came from over vaccination and Hill's food. When it was time for me to get my new girl...I researched.. I joined SM just to google breeders names to see what I could find... The process continued and I interviewed many breeders (most of them are reputable show breeders) Even some of the breeders I interviewed I did not agree with their take on food or vaccinations. Until I found the breeder that I felt was the best fit for me in regards to my beliefs (Susen's Maltese) and I travelled from upstate Ny to Houston TX to get her. I cannot imagine the pain Pammy went through. After reading all her posts about GME it was heart wrenching. Again I am support of educating anyone that has the interest. Carol and McCartney



I especially like the highlighted part. 30 years ago we bred our cocker Buffy, not knowing it was bad thing. We bred her for friends and family that wanted puppies from her.... We kept one for ourselves.They were people we knew and had and cared for dogs for many years,and considered them as family... In a rural area there were pet stores but no breeders...

Buffy had two litters, then was spayed. We got a wonderful cocker named Amy, tiny and an amazing personality,but we decided against breeding her, wish we had once,so we could have had at least one puppy from her... but we didn't chance it being she was so small for a cocker...
30 years ago we didn't have the information out there like we do now. Had I known,I wouldn't have bred Buffy. All the puppies from Buffy were spayed/neutered, we had a deal with the vet and he did it at a discount.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

allheart said:


> Pam, bless you for starting this idea. Please forgive me everyone, for not posting on your threads, as I truly have been popping on, to see how Lynn is.
> 
> I just feel it would be wrong of me, not to share my experience on SM, because in my heart, I know, I owe and am grateful so much to the forum.
> 
> I joined SM, with a huge broken heart. After 18 years, I heard no more pitter patter, of precious furbabies. I had just lost my Kara, to DKA Diabetes. I don't always have the best memory, but I remember Marj, so well, I remember her very first post to me.
> 
> I was so excited, because I bought a list of Maltese breeders (not from SM). Oh I held it so close to my heart. I thought it was the AMA list (it wasn't).
> 
> Please keep in mind, I still was not fully understanding, still in the dark.
> 
> The long and the short of it, our search wasn't going very well, and hubby took over.
> 
> Then we visited a home, and there was my precious Mia. That night, I layed down with her, and Mia layed on my chest, I looked at hubby, and said, "thank you so much".
> 
> I came on the board and announced, my precious Mia, everyone was so kind. Mia is from a "home breeder". As is my Leo. I am sure, all the members that knew better, their hearts went thump :smilie_tischkante:.
> 
> But I wasn't run off, and it felt wonderful to stay. And I did. And I read, every post, I absorbed all the wealth of information, and then BAM, the light went on. For that, I will forever be grateful.
> 
> I am so sorry, if this shouldn't be on this thread, but I just wanted to share, whatever you did for me, keep doing it.
> 
> If someone has already made a commitment or like it my case, already has the furbaby, and I have seen these responses before "Congrats on your new baby, please stick around, as their is so much information, we would love to share with you"
> 
> Now, if someone is "thinking of getting a baby from a byb", that is when you lay all the cards on the table. Please always keep in mind, there are people so much in the dark, just like I was, that need you, and all that wisdom you have. I needed you, and you were there. I hope this helps.
> 
> Just one more thing, a very very wise lady shared with me, and it is so true. The Maltese breed, is perfect, just as it is :wub:, it is not for the betterment of the breed, but to keep in existence, this darling, gorgeous, loving breed, the Maltese :wub:
> 
> I just had to share, as I tell you when I first joined, I was SO in the dark. It is only because I stuck around, that I was blessed with all the wisdom I received. Thank you.


 
:goodpost:


----------



## SammieMom

Since it was mentioned in a previous post, I don't want anyone to think my (and I really doubt anyone else's) posts on this thread about writing a MS were because I'm "a friend of a show breeder", or trying to run anyone off this forum. I believe the meaning behind it was to help prevent money going to pockets of these people who do not care one iota about the dogs, or potential owners that risk heartache (like myself) and many others after choosing a BYB or petstore or online puppy. They tell us at work to keep a MS simple. 

So for myself, my MS is: To provide a friendly atmosphere to share experiences and education that promotes the health and ethical treatment of Maltese of all origins, and reputable breeding practices. 

Period!


----------



## eiksaa

ann4280 said:


> A couple of thought and questions:
> 
> According to the statistics Spoiled Maltese has 17,684 members. Those that have written or responded to the Mission statement thread equals 36. If my percentages are correct that is .002 of the membership.
> 
> Are the majority of the membership not responding because they don't want to get into the controversy? Do they not care? Have they not been on line recently? Feel they do not belong because they have a dog that did not come from a show breeder?
> 
> As I stated before I do not have a problem with a Mission Statement, but I think the membership needs to be very careful as to not alienate current or future members.
> 
> I do not think that 36 people (at 3:20 CST) out of a membership of 17,864 is a large enough sample to be making decisions for the entire membership. I like the ides of a mission statement. The statement should be about the information we provide our membership, including information about ethical breeders and rescues and the dangers of puppy mills, with out the language being harsh or judgmental.
> 
> Who ever makes the final decision, needs to make sure that the final version is placed in a thread and kept at the top of the list for a least a couple of weeks with the hope that more than 36 people will respond with their thoughts.


I think if we talk stats we need to do this right. The forum was been online for 10 years. Say if we have 17000 total members, that's 1700 every year. Say about 5 members every day? 

Do we see 5 introductory posts every day? Of course not. We see about 5 every month if that. A lot of these don't come back. So that means a lot of members who joined never posted, and many don't even come back after their initial post. 

Check the active threads in the last 3 months and count the number of total members who posted. I can bet that number will be a lot closer to 36 than 17000. 

I totally see your point but what's fair is fair. If we do the counting right perhaps number of members who say Yay mission statement vs. Nay mission statement is what we should be looking at. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

ann4280 said:


> A couple of thought and questions:
> 
> According to the statistics Spoiled Maltese has 17,684 members. Those that have written or responded to the Mission statement thread equals 36. If my percentages are correct that is .002 of the membership.
> 
> Personally, I don't think there are actually 17,684 members. I'm guessing that many of the memberships have/or should have expired long ago. I wish that if a member has not been active at all, for say maybe a year ... then the membership should expire. That's excluding paid memberships ... and, especially Lifetime Memberships. Just my personal opinion.
> 
> Are the majority of the membership not responding because they don't want to get into the controversy? Do they not care? Have they not been on line recently? Feel they do not belong because they have a dog that did not come from a show breeder?
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, in regard to many who do not want to get involved into the controversy. I have been here for almost five years ... and, I've hear that often ... and, this is not just hearsay. I don't think, however, that it is not because they don't care.
> 
> As I stated before I do not have a problem with a Mission Statement, but I think the membership needs to be very careful as to not alienate current or future members.
> 
> I don't see how a Mission Statement ... like the one members are currently working on ... should alienate current or future members. We have all had a chance to make suggestions. If current members are unhappy here ... they are going to leave anyway. And, I just don't see how future members could feel alienated. It's not like someone is sticking a gun in someone's back ... it's a Mission Statement. Either you believe in it ... or, not.
> 
> I do not think that 36 people (at 3:20 CST) out of a membership of 17,864 is a large enough sample to be making decisions for the entire membership. I like the ides of a mission statement. The statement should be about the information we provide our membership, including information about ethical breeders and rescues and the dangers of puppy mills, with out the language being harsh or judgmental.
> 
> Again, realistically, I don't believe we have 17,864 members that are current. There have probably been that many people over the past ten years who signed on as a member ... and, I'm guessing a great majority ... without a paid membership.
> 
> Who ever makes the final decision, needs to make sure that the final version is placed in a thread and kept at the top of the list for a least a couple of weeks with the hope that more than 36 people will respond with their thoughts.


I do think there should be a way to encourage more members to feel comfortable sharing their feedback and thoughts.  



eiksaa said:


> I think if we talk stats we need to do this right. The forum was been online for 10 years. Say if we have 17000 total members, that's 1700 every year. Say about 5 members every day?
> 
> This sounds more reaiistic on the stats breakdown over ten years, However, there are people who sign up as members and NEVER make an initial post. One member's name shows up often ... and, when I checked their profile ... the status shows them PM'ing ... 24/7!!! Now tell me who can PM twenty-four hours a day ... seven days a week! I do know, and, especially if reported to our moderators and admin, that they are monitoring inactive members who have never posted at all, and, I think they are given a reasonable timeframe to initially post.
> 
> Do we see 5 introductory posts every day? Of course not. We see about 5 every month if that. A lot of these don't come back. So that means a lot of members who joined never posted, and many don't even come back after their initial post.
> 
> Hmmm. I have seen many introductory posts. However, I am guilty of not welcoming so many of the new members. It's not intentional. I always seem to get caught up on posting to members who need support for their fluffs that are ill, etc ... just as many caring members have done when my Snowball is not feeling well. And, the pictures and videos, etc ... so many threads to try and respond to.
> 
> How would you feel if you did not receive many welcomes as a new member? Would it encourage you to stick around if you didn't feel welcome? I know of one forum where the owner/moderator personally welcomes each new member ... that alone, I think can make a big difference.
> 
> Check the active threads in the last 3 months and count the number of total members who posted. I can bet that number will be a lot closer to 36 than 17000.
> 
> And, that is sad. We used to have a great deal more members who participated. And, to be honest ... more members seemed to be closer, as a group, to one another. Now it feels as though we go off in our own little groups. Please don't take offense at that ... it just might have to do with so many new people on board who have bonded closer together to one another. Recently, as I was going back a few years to find an older thread I had posted ... I was reminded how many wonderful members are no longer here.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally see your point but what's fair is fair. If we do the counting right perhaps number of members who say Yay mission statement vs. Nay mission statement is what we should be looking at.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 In the end, it is going to be up to our moderators, Yung, and the ownership of Spoiled Maltese. They will have the final say and vote on this. And, I think they will do whatever they think is in/and for the best interest of the Spoiled Maltese forum. I trust their decision on this.


----------



## maggieh

I've sent the version from post 129 to Yung - he may comment here directly or he may simply respond to the moderators. If he responds privately to the moderators, we will let you know what he says.

Thank you all!


----------



## edelweiss

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I do think there should be a way to encourage more members to feel comfortable sharing their feedback and thoughts.
> 
> 
> In the end, it is going to be up to our moderators, Yung, and the ownership of Spoiled Maltese. They will have the final say and vote on this. And, I think they will do whatever they think is in/and for the best interest of the Spoiled Maltese forum. I trust their decision on this.


:ThankYou::goodpost:
My own personal feeling is that the SM MS should be put out to the paid members to vote on--yea or neh---the other members are more or less guests in the real sense. It could be posted in the SM contributors part---but maybe others disagree, and I am ok w/that. 
I try not to get too caught up in all the drama of SM---sometimes it isn't easy to stay silent, but I am not one to make too much noise unless it is so overt I can't ignore it!


----------



## revakb2

SammieMom said:


> Since it was mentioned in a previous post, I don't want anyone to think my (and I really doubt anyone else's) posts on this thread about writing a MS were because I'm "a friend of a show breeder", or trying to run anyone off this forum. I believe the meaning behind it was to help prevent money going to pockets of these people who do not care one iota about the dogs, or potential owners that risk heartache (like myself) and many others after choosing a BYB or petstore or online puppy. They tell us at work to keep a MS simple.
> 
> So for myself, my MS is: To provide a friendly atmosphere to share experiences and education that promotes the health and ethical treatment of Maltese of all origins, and reputable breeding practices.
> 
> Period!


I'm with you Kanids. I think the home page states pretty clearly what we are about. I joined this forum many years ago because it was welcoming and informative. We can work to change opinions, but you can't cure dumb.


----------



## Gongjoo

maggieh said:


> So here is the latest rendition for review:
> "Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
> 
> We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, despite understanding the negative outcome of such, continue to engage in those activities.
> 
> We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!"​I think we are there - the first paragraph says who we are, second is what we want to see stopped (which I think is very important to the majority of this group) and last sentence is "Welcome!"
> 
> I'll check back in tonight and see what the final comments are, then send it off to Yung early Monday morning.


 
Ok, so I just read this wholeee thread, and I understand that this is the latest version of the mission statement, right?

I have to say that I think a mission statment is a wonderful idea...however, I also think that a mission statement sets the tone to a site. 

This current MS has a lot of great points, and I love the first paragraph; its perfection. But the MS has sort of a seveer tone,once your get to the second paragraph. In fact, the second paragraph just sounds angry. My favorite part of SM has always been the support, and lighter fun topics. The recent drama has been dissapointing to see, but I would hope it is the exception, not the norm. Not to say that some topics such as mills and BYB shouldnt be discussed, but we won't want to set a sever tone for the site. 

This statement in particular "*those who, despite understanding the negative outcome of such, continue to engage in those activities"* reads as a dig...which I think subconciously it is as recent events are fresh in everyone's mind. If a third party such as a new member were to read this, I think they would feel anxious in participating as this is kind of abbrasive. 

I dunno, maybe its just me and how I'm reading it. In any regard all this effort into the MS is amazing!!!!


----------



## hoaloha

Gongjoo said:


> Ok, so I just read this wholeee thread, and I understand that this is the latest version of the mission statement, right?
> 
> I have to say that I think a mission statment is a wonderful idea...however, I also think that a mission statement sets the tone to a site.
> 
> This current MS has a lot of great points, and I love the first paragraph; its perfection. But the MS has sort of a seveer tone,once your get to the second paragraph. In fact, the second paragraph just sounds angry. My favorite part of SM has always been the support, and lighter fun topics. The recent drama has been dissapointing to see, but I would hope it is the exception, not the norm. Not to say that some topics such as mills and BYB shouldnt be discussed, but we won't want to set a sever tone for the site.
> 
> This statement in particular "*those who, despite understanding the negative outcome of such, continue to engage in those activities"* reads as a dig...which I think subconciously it is as recent events are fresh in everyone's mind. If a third party such as a new member were to read this, I think they would feel anxious in participating as this is kind of abbrasive.
> 
> I dunno, maybe its just me and how I'm reading it. In any regard all this effort into the MS is amazing!!!!


I think that part is meant to show that people who knowingly support unethical breeding won't be supported on SM with their decisions. It was written this way to differentiate those who UNknowingly made poor choices (like many of us had). 

I agree that I love SM for its lightheartedness and fun, but I just personally feel like the Maltese breed does need to be protected/preserved and made better. I love that so many longstanding SM members are so dedicated to the breed in various ways. To me, it's not only about cute pics and stories of dogs, it's more comprehensive. Just my stance and I understand not everyone may feel as strongly and that's okay too . Do you have any specific suggestions for wording that part? We are all open to ideas! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo

hoaloha said:


> I think that part is meant to show that people who knowingly support unethical breeding won't be supported on SM with their decisions. It was written this way to differentiate those who UNknowingly made poor choices (like many of us had).
> 
> I agree that I love SM for its lightheartedness and fun, but I just personally feel like the Maltese breed does need to be protected/preserved and made better. I love that so many longstanding SM members are so dedicated to the breed in various ways. To me, it's not only about cute pics and stories of dogs, it's more comprehensive. Just my stance and I understand not everyone may feel as strongly and that's okay too . Do you have any specific suggestions for wording that part? We are all open to ideas!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
hmm perhaps something like:

We do not advocate backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, or those who consciously participate in these activies. 

I personally think the word "condone" has the potential of reading as self-righteous. I also think we can eliminate "*despite understanding the negative outcome of such"* .... it becomes too "wordy" at that point. 

What do you think? lol I'll admit, I'm no literary genius :blush:


----------



## pammy4501

*As seen on our SM home page!!!*

Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, despite understanding the negative outcome of such, continue to engage in those activities.
We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!

*Well done!*


----------



## Chardy

pammy4501 said:


> *As seen on our SM home page!!!*
> 
> Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
> We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, despite understanding the negative outcome of such, continue to engage in those activities.
> We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!
> 
> *Well done!*



Makes me smile :aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501

Chardy said:


> Makes me smile :aktion033:


 Thanks Carol! It makes me smile too. It shows what we can accomplish when we come together as a community!


----------



## Sylie

I would change 'negative outcome' to 'harmful effects'. Negative is kind of vague, and the point is that these practices "harm" dogs. Personally, I would not change condone to advocate.


----------



## maggieh

pammy4501 said:


> Thanks Carol! It makes me smile too. It shows what we can accomplish when we come together as a community!


You all did the work!

Yung's response: _"Looks awesome! I will ask our team to make the update to the homepage. Great job everyone!" _Obviously his technical team worked quickly, too!


----------



## michellerobison

Sylie said:


> I would change 'negative outcome' to 'harmful effects'. Negative is kind of vague, and the point is that these practices "harm" dogs. Personally, I would not change condone to advocate.


:thumbsup:

I like harmful effects too, it's something that people can easily relate too, "harm" elicits a more viceral feeling.

Negative outcome is a bit more abstract and for some who are not native English speakers, might be easier to understand and translate better...


----------



## pammy4501

maggieh said:


> You all did the work!
> 
> Yung's response: _"Looks awesome! I will ask our team to make the update to the homepage. Great job everyone!" _Obviously his technical team worked quickly, too!


 I think we should just leave it as is for now, since it has already been posted by Yung.


----------



## Summergirl73

So happy to see this!


----------



## aprilb

Me, too!!:chili::chili:


----------



## maltese manica

pammy4501 said:


> *As seen on our SM home page!!!*
> 
> Spoiled Maltese (SM) is THE premier dog forum representing the Maltese breed. Established in 2003, SM is a comprehensive on-line breed-specific forum for sharing advice, information and education on all things Maltese. We are a diverse group of individuals who are passionately dedicated to the betterment and love of the Maltese breed at every stage of life. We support responsible ownership practices including neuter and spay of non-show dogs and ethical breeding/breeder practices. We are strongly committed to supporting rescue.
> We do not condone backyard breeders, puppy mills or the retail sale of animals, and those who, despite understanding the negative outcome of such, continue to engage in those activities.
> We welcome anyone with a passion and love of dogs, regardless of your dog's breed or origin!
> 
> *Well done!*



Pawsome stuff! This made me smile!


----------



## SammieMom

Ok Pam, I can't find it :duh oh: I am cyber challenged..

Edit: found it!


----------



## Summergirl73

Kandis, just go to the top left corner and click on Home. You'll see the MS at the top center of the page  .


----------



## SammieMom

Summergirl73 said:


> Kandis, just go to the top left corner and click on Home. You'll see the MS at the top center of the page  .


Thank you Bridgett!! :wub: I finally found it. It's in the middle of my screen.


----------



## Snowbody

Boy, faster than a speeding bullet the mission statement's on our home page. :chili::chili: Gee I wish Jung was one of the people I was trying to get info from with my work project. They drag their feet for months. :angry:

Thanks so much Pam for suggesting this and Maggie for making this happen and to all who wrote, tweaked and commented on this idea. There's no way to please everyone and the sun won't rise or set with our mission statement but it captures our love of Maltese, be they Heinz 57 variety or purebred, and their wellbeing, our camaraderie and desire to educate others. I hope this helps convey our commitment.


----------



## eiksaa

Snowbody said:


> Boy, faster than a speeding bullet the mission statement's on our home page. :chili::chili: Gee I wish Jung was one of the people I was trying to get info from with my work project. They drag their feet for months. :angry:
> 
> Thanks so much Pam for suggesting this and Maggie for making this happen and to all who wrote, tweaked and commented on this idea. There's no way to please everyone and the sun won't rise or set with our mission statement but it captures our love of Maltese, be they Heinz 57 variety or purebred, and their wellbeing, our camaraderie and desire to educate others. I hope this helps convey our commitment.


Great post, Susan! I agree.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Wow, the statement sounds great. Thank you for everything everyone did to bring that about.


----------



## silverhaven

Snowbody said:


> Boy, faster than a speeding bullet the mission statement's on our home page. :chili::chili: Gee I wish Jung was one of the people I was trying to get info from with my work project. They drag their feet for months. :angry:
> 
> Thanks so much Pam for suggesting this and Maggie for making this happen and to all who wrote, tweaked and commented on this idea. There's no way to please everyone and the sun won't rise or set with our mission statement but it captures our love of Maltese, be they Heinz 57 variety or purebred, and their wellbeing, our camaraderie and desire to educate others. I hope this helps convey our commitment.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Sylie

:chili::chili::chili:It is an excellent statement. It is welcoming, but still states that we have a goal to protect our breed and all dogs. At first, I was a little bit skeptical, but finally I saw the light and the value of this statement. Thank you for working to come to a final statement that did take into consideration the feelings of the majority. Good Dog!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Sounds perfect! Thanks to everyone involved in writing this and making it happen!


----------



## Maglily

Great job! I didn't contribute, I had some comments but they seem to have been said by one person or the other, but I appreciate the effort of others. It's impressive to see something come together and get done quickly.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Good Job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Thank you so much, Pam ... for having started this thread, and providing continuing feedback and advice ... for our new Spoiled Maltese Mission Statement. 

Thank you, Sue ... for writing the first and solid draft, in order to help get the ball rolling!

Thank you, Maggie, as one of the best Super Moderators ever ... for all of your help, feedback, and, most importantly ... contacting Yung for his approval on the final draft.

Thank you, Yung, for being so supportive and approving the final draft of the Spoiled Maltese Mission Statement... which is now on our Spoiled Maltese *Home*'page.

And, thank you ... to everyone else in our SM family, who contributed their suggestions and feedback ... in order to help fine tune and produce the Spoiled Maltese Mission Statement. 

Such an awesome job!!!:aktion033: :thumbsup:


----------



## donnad

Great job! Thanks for all that contributed!


----------



## pammy4501

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much, Pam ... for having started this thread, and providing continuing feedback and advice ... for our new Spoiled Maltese Mission Statement.
> 
> Thank you, Sue ... for writing the first and solid draft, in order to help get the ball rolling!
> 
> Thank you, Maggie, as one of the best Super Moderators ever ... for all of your help, feedback, and, most importantly ... contacting Yung for his approval on the final draft.
> 
> Thank you, Yung, for being so supportive and approving the final draft of the Spoiled Maltese Mission Statement... which is now on our Spoiled Maltese *Home*'page.
> 
> And, thank you ... to everyone else in our SM family, who contributed their suggestions and feedback ... in order to help fine tune and produce the Spoiled Maltese Mission Statement.
> 
> Such an awesome job!!!:aktion033: :thumbsup:


Thanks Marie. But this was a collaborative idea from the start! I think it was Marisa that first mentioned it. And with Sue starting the first draft and with Maggie driving it all the way home we all succeded! And we can't leave Yung out. He listened to the group and was extremely responsive and posted the Mission Statement on our home page! 

It's a good day on SM!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much, Pam ... for having started this thread, and providing continuing feedback and advice ... for our new Spoiled Maltese Mission Statement.
> 
> Thank you, Sue ... for writing the first and solid draft, in order to help get the ball rolling!
> 
> Thank you, Maggie, as one of the best Super Moderators ever ... for all of your help, feedback, and, most importantly ... contacting Yung for his approval on the final draft.
> 
> Thank you, Yung, for being so supportive and approving the final draft of the Spoiled Maltese Mission Statement... which is now on our Spoiled Maltese *Home*'page.
> 
> And, thank you ... to everyone else in our SM family, who contributed their suggestions and feedback ... in order to help fine tune and produce the Spoiled Maltese Mission Statement.
> 
> Such an awesome job!!!:aktion033: :thumbsup:





pammy4501 said:


> Thanks Marie. But this was a collaborative idea from the start! I think it was Marisa that first mentioned it. And with Sue starting the first draft and with Maggie driving it all the way home we all succeded! And we can't leave Yung out. He listened to the group and was extremely responsive and posted the Mission Statement on our home page!
> 
> It's a good day on SM!


Marisa, and thank you, too! :tender:


----------



## ckanen2n

Drama? I guess it's a good thing I have not been on SM for the past week. But in reflection, that may be WHY. So, I think the mission statement is a great idea! Just understand that when dealing with the uninformed, some things may need to be stated in black and white.


----------



## sophie

Thank you to everyone who contributed to putting the mission statement together and getting it done so quickly! 

Although I didn't have anything to contribute, I really enjoyed watching great minds at work! You all rock!!!!

Linda


----------

